# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] ماذا تعرف عن محافظات مصر

## ابن مصر

القاهرة 
  القاهرة . . العاصمة السياسية لجمهورية مصر العربية والعاصمة الثقافية والفنية والعلمية والتاريخية للعالم العربى والإسلامى ؛ شعارها الجامع الأزهر الشريف منارة الإسلام ومنبره فى العالم أجمع ؛ عيدها القومى السادس من أكتوبر يوم النصر العظيم 

ترجع نشأة القاهرة إلى فجر التاريخ بدءاً من الحضارة الفرعونية ومروراً بالعصور الرومانية واليونانية والقبطية وحتى العصر الإسلامى 

?إنشئت قديماً تحت اسم بابليون على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل الخالد وتطورت ونمت حتى جاء الفتح الإسلامى فأنشأ عمرو بن العاص مدينة الفسطاط ثم تلى ذلك إنشاء مدن العسكر ثم القطائع فى عصر الدولة الطولونية 

?وفى عام 969 م أنشأ القائد الفاطمى جوهر الصقلى مدينة كبرى شملت الفسطاط والعسكر والقطائع أطلق عليها اسم قاهرة المعز وأحاطها بسور له ثمانية أبواب لا يزال ثلاث منها باقية حتى اليوم وهى باب زويلة ، وباب النصر ، وباب الفتوح وفى عام 1179 م شيد صلاح الدين الأيوبى ( قلعة الجبل ) التى لا تزال تقف شامخة حتى اليوم تطل على القاهرة 

?تبلغ المساحة الكلية للقاهرة ( 1492.3كم2) وتعدادها ( 6943788 ) . . وتتكون المحافظة من (4) مناطق وهى الشمالية وتضم (7) أحياء - الجنوبية وتضم (7) أحياء - والشرقية وتضم (6) أحياء - والغربية وتضم (5) أحياء بإجمالى 25 حى , 36 قسم شرطة , 350 شياخة 

تضم محافظة القاهرة (3) جامعات ( عين شمس - حلوان - الأزهر ) ؛ (55) كلية ، ( 31) معهد ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى بالمحافظة (3113) مدرسة - بالإضافة إلى (278) مركز للتدريب المهنى 183 كنيسه 

?كما تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة (5908 فدان ) لمحاصيل القمح والذرة الشامية والموالح والطماطم ، كما تساهم المحافظة فى النشاط الصناعى مثل الحديد والصلب والأسمنت والصناعات الحربية والأجهزة المعمرة والسيارات والملبوسات ومنتجات خان الخليلى ، ويتوفر على أرض المحافظة ثروات طبيعية أهمها الرمل والزلط والحجر الجيرى والبازلت 

ويتوفر بالمحافظة مجالات إستثمار متعددة أهمها 
إقامة الفنادق السياحية والمراكب العائمة * 
صناعة الملبوسات والأجهزة المعمرة * 

والقاهرة تزخر بالمعالم الثقافية والتاريخية ذات الشهرة العالمية ففيها المتحف المصرى - قلعة صلاح الدين - عشرات المئات من المساجد الاثرية الرائعة وعلى قمتها الجامع الأزهر الشريف - الكنيسة المعلقة - كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس - بانوراما حرب أكتوبر - مركز القاهرة الدولى للمؤتمرات - دار الأوبرا المصرية - الحديقة الدولية - دار الكتب المصرية - والعديد من المعالم الأخرى 



القاهرة . . العاصمة السياسية لجمهورية مصر العربية والعاصمة الثقافية والفنية والعلمية والتاريخية للعالم العربى والإسلامى ؛ شعارها الجامع الأزهر الشريف منارة الإسلام ومنبره فى العالم أجمع ؛ عيدها القومى السادس من أكتوبر يوم النصر العظيم 

ترجع نشأة القاهرة إلى فجر التاريخ بدءاً من الحضارة الفرعونية ومروراً بالعصور الرومانية واليونانية والقبطية وحتى العصر الإسلامى 

?أنشئت قديماً تحت اسم بابليون على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل الخالد وتطورت ونمت حتى جاء الفتح الإسلامى فأنشأ عمرو بن العاص مدينة الفسطاط ثم تلى ذلك إنشاء مدن العسكر ثم القطائع فى عصر الدولة الطولونية 

?وفى عام 969 م أنشأ القائد الفاطمى جوهر الصقلى مدينة كبرى شملت الفسطاط والعسكر والقطائع أطلق عليها اسم قاهرة المعز وأحاطها بسور له ثمانية أبواب لا يزال ثلاث منها باقية حتى اليوم وهى باب زويلة ، وباب النصر ، وباب الفتوح وفى عام 1179 م شيد صلاح الدين الأيوبى ( قلعة الجبل ) التى لا تزال تقف شامخة حتى اليوم تطل على القاهرة 

?تبلغ المساحة الكلية للقاهرة ( 1492.3كم2) وتعدادها ( 6943788 ) . . وتتكون المحافظة من (4) مناطق وهى الشمالية وتضم (7) أحياء - الجنوبية وتضم (7) أحياء - والشرقية وتضم (6) أحياء - والغربية وتضم (5) أحياء بإجمالى 25 حى , 36 قسم شرطة , 350 شياخة 

تضم محافظة القاهرة (3) جامعات ( عين شمس - حلوان - الأزهر ) ؛ (55) كلية ، ( 31) معهد ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى بالمحافظة (3113) مدرسة - بالإضافة إلى (278) مركز للتدريب المهنى ,ويبلغ عدد دور العباده(3001)مسجدا و(183)كنيسه 

?كما تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة (5908 فدان ) لمحاصيل القمح والذرة الشامية والموالح والطماطم ، كما تساهم المحافظة فى النشاط الصناعى مثل الحديد والصلب والأسمنت والصناعات الحربية والأجهزة المعمرة والسيارات والملبوسات ومنتجات خان الخليلى ، ويتوفر على أرض المحافظة ثروات طبيعية أهمها الرمل والزلط والحجر الجيرى والبازلت 

ويتوفر بالمحافظة مجالات إستثمار متعددة أهمها 
إقامة الفنادق السياحية والمراكب العائمة * 
صناعة الملبوسات والأجهزة المعمرة * 

والقاهرة تزخر بالمعالم الثقافية والتاريخية ذات الشهرة العالمية ففيها المتحف المصرى - قلعة صلاح الدين - عشرات المئات من المساجد الاثرية الرائعة وعلى قمتها الجامع الأزهر الشريف - الكنيسة المعلقة - كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس - بانوراما حرب أكتوبر - مركز القاهرة الدولى للمؤتمرات - دار الأوبرا المصرية - الحديقة الدولية - دار الكتب المصرية - والعديد من المعالم الأخرى 

 ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

مدينة الأسكندرية 
لم يكن القرار الذى اتخذه الإسكندر الأكبر فى عام 31ق.م ببناء مدينة يونانية عند موقع راقودة نابعا من فكرة مثالية استهوته عند رؤيته لهذا الموقع وإنما كان فكرة امتزجت فيها المثالية بالمنفعة فى آن واحد فقد كان هذا القائد الفاتح يبحث عن عاصمة لمملكتة المصرية الجديدة تكون على اتصال بمقدونيا فكان لابد من أن تكون هذة العاصمة فى مدينة ساحلية ذات موقع جميل وجو مثالى تتوفر فيه المياه العذبة والمحاجر الجيرية فضلا عن مدخل سهل إلى النيل كما كان الإسكندر يطمح إلى نشر أفضل ما فى الثقافة الهللينية من هذا الموقع ويأمل فى تشييد عاصمة لليونان الكبرى التى تتألف من ممالك وتشمل العالم بأسرة

تلك كانت صورة الإسكندر وهو ينطلق لتحقيق طموحاته 
ومع أن المدينة الجديدة حملت أسم مؤسسها الذائع الصيت لم تكتسب شهرتها من نسبتها إليه وانما اكتسبت هذه الشهرة من جامعتها العريقة ومجمعها العلمى "الموسيون" ومكتبتها التى تعد أول معهد أبحاث حقيقى فى التاريخ جعل من المعرفة الإقليمية معرفة عالمية فقد أصبحت المدينة قبلة الباحثين الذين يجمعون فى نظام ومثابرة كل علوم العالم 
وقد بقيت مدينة الإسكندرية قرابة ألف عام أى منذ إنشائها حتى الفتح العربى عاصمة لمصر وحين اتخذت مصر العربية من الفسطاط عاصمة بقى للإسكندرية دورها الحضارى المؤثر لا فى تاريخ مصر العام فحسب وإنما فى تاريخ حوض البحر المتوسط بعامة وساعدها موقعها المتميز فى القيام بهذا الدور وأتاحت لها إمكانيتها الاقتصادية مواصلة هذا الدور بكافية واقتدار 
لقد امتزج فى الإسكندرية خليط من الجنود المقدونيين ثم الرومان والقساوسة المصريين والارستقراطيين الإغريق والبحارة الفينيقيين والتجار اليهود فضلا عن زوارها من الهنود والأفارقة وكان هذا الخليط يعيش داخل المدينة القديمة فى انسجام واحترام متبادل إبان ازدهار الإسكندرية وعظمتها إذ كانت بحق بوتقة تنصهر فيها الأجناس وتلتقى فيها الحضارات ويتدارس العلماء والمفكرون قضايا عصرهم فى هذا المناخ المتميز نشأت وتطورت جامعتها القديمة التى كانت أعظم ما فى هذه المدينة وقد شهد القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد أعظم عصور الإزدهار العلمى التى عرفتها الحضارة القديمة فقد أخذ علماء الإسكندرية فى الكشف عن طبيعة الكون وتوصلوا إلى فهم الكثير من القوى الطبيعية ودرسوا الفيزياء وما كان ذلك ليتم لولا مساندة القصر الإمبراطورى المادية لأبحاث الموسيون العلمية ففى هذا العهد تدارس الباحثون الفيزياء والفلك والجغرافيا والهندسة والرياضيات فضلا عن التاريخ الطبيعى والطب والادب 
ويحق للإسكندرية أن تفخر بإقليدس عالم الهندسة الذى تخرج على يديه أعظم الرياضيين مثل أرشميدس وأبولونيوس كما يحق لها أن تفخر بهيروفيلوس فى علم الطب والتشريح وإيراسيستراتوس فى علم الجراحة وإريستاخوس فى علم الفلك وإيراتوستنيس فى علم الجغرافيا وثيوفراستوس فى علم النبات وكليماخوس وثيوكريتوس فى الشعر والأدب وعشرات غيرهم كان لهم فضل عظيم على تراث الإنسانية وفى الإسكندرية دون مانيتون تاريخ مصر وظهرت الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم ومن الإسكندرية انتقلت الديانة المصرية إلى حضارة اليونان وفلسفتهم وخرجت الإسكندرية عددا من الفلاسفة المشهود لهم فى تاريخ الفكر مثل فيلون وأفلوطين 
وعندما إضمحلت إمبراطورية الإسكندر ودار الزمن على جامعتها ظلت مدينة الإسكندرية كما كانت درة هذه الإمبراطورية والأمينة على تراث عصر ازدهارها الحضارى وورث الرومان هذا التراث وزادوا عليه وحفظت الإسكندرية كل هذا التراث ودخلت به العصر المسيحى 
وفى العصر المسيحى يحق للإسكندرية أن تفاخر من جديد بأنها كانت كعبة التفكير المسيحى فذاعت شهرة كبار أساتذتها فى اللاهوت ومنهم كليمنس وأوريجينيس وبعد أن انتصرت المسيحية على الوثنية غدت الإسكندرية العاصمة الروحية للعالم المسيحى فقد تزعمت مذهب الوحدانية ثم وقع بينها وبين بيزنطة صراع مذهبى تبلورت خلاله آمال المصريين فى الاستقلال ونمت لدى سكانها الرغبة فى التخلص من كل ماهو إغريقى والتمسك بكل ماهو مصرى وفى هذه الظروف دخل العرب مصر عام 642م 
وفى العصر الإسلامى احتلت الإسكندرية مكانة مرموقة فأصبحت أهم قاعدة بحرية فى شرق البحر المتوسط فضلا عن إمكاناتها الجغرافية والتاريخية فى وصل الشرق بالغرب فازدهرت اقتصاديا وثقافيا وحضاريا وازدهر عمرانها الإسلامى ممثلا فى المدارس والمساجد والقصور والدور والفنادق والأسوار والأبراج والحصون 
وفى نهاية القرن الثانى الهجرى كانت الإسكندرية أهم مركز للمذهب المالكى فكانت معبرا يصل بين الأندلس فى الغرب ومكة فى الشرق كما كانت مزارا ودار هجرة لعدد من المترجمين العرب الذين وفدوا لتعلم اللغة اليونانية فى القرنين الثالث والرابع الهجريين وكان حنين بن إسحاق من زوارها المشهورين وظلت فى العصر العربى محافظة على التقاليد والثقافة الإسلامية وأشتهرت خلال القرن السادس الهجرى بمدرستيها السنتين المدرسة الصوفية والمدرسة السلفية 
وفى العصر الأيوبى أهتم صلاح الدين بالمدرسة السلفية وأنشأ مدرسة جديدة عام 576هـ/1180م وفى العصر المملوكى بلغت الإسكندرية ذروة تقدمها العمرانى وكثرت فيها دور الحديث الشريف التى كانت مدارس حقيقية للفقة والتفسير والأصول ومن أشهر مشايخ الإسكندرية أبو الحسن الشاذلى وعبد الكريم بن عطاء الله السكندرى وأبوعبدالله المعافرى الشاطبى والعلامة الصالح أبو العباس المرسى وابن المنير وازدهرت الإسكندرية فى العصر الإسلامى حتى قيل إنه لا تبطل القراءة فيها ولا طلب العلم ليلا ولا نهارا ومن شعرائها ابن قلاقس وفيها وجد رواد الأدب الشعبى مجالا خصبا لمادتهم القصصية وكان من أثر ذلك كله أن طبعت المدينة بطابعها الشرقى والغربى معا كقصة طريفة من قصص ألف ليلة وليلة 
وفى العصر العثمانى مرت الإسكندرية بفترة ركود استمرت بضعة قرون إلا أنها كانت المدينة الأولى فى الشرق التى استقبلت جحافل الغزاة الغربيين بكل مالديهم من خير وشر فتلقت بذلك أول صدمة حضارية غربية أتت بها الحملة الفرنسية فى أواخر القرن الثامن عشر وبعد إخراج الحملة الفرنسية من مصر أصابت الإسكندرية شيئا من النهضة التى أفادت منها مصر فى عهد واليها الطموح محمد على 
ومع ازدياد الجاليات الأجنبية فى مصر وتمركزها فى الإسكندرية نشطت الحياة فى المدينة من جديد لتقوم بدور حضارى يشبة إلى حد كبير دور ذلك المزيج السكانى الذى عاش فيها فى العصر البطلمى فقد كان التنافس بين الدول الغربية قائما من خلال إنشاء القنصليات والبيوت التجارية والأنشطة الثقافية المتمثلة فى المدارس الأجنبية العديدة مما جعل المدينة تنعم بنهضة علمية متميزة أفاد منها المجتمع السكندرى فوائد ملحوظة 
كما أن التنافس الأستعمارى على مصر فى أعقاب الحملة الفرنسية جعل من الإسكندرية نقطة انطلاق للبريطانيين نحو الشرق فكان إنشاء الخط الحديدى بين الإسكندرية والسويس فى النصف الثانى من القرن التاسع عشر تعبيرا واضحا عن المطامع البريطانية فى مواجهةالمطامع الفرنسية التى نجحت فى شق قناة السويس لتقوم بالدور نفسه فى وصل الشرق والغرب 
ومهما يكن من أمر هذه التطورات السياسية فقد كان لها تأثير اقتصادى انعكس إيجابيا على الإسكندرية وظهر ذلك فى آثار الجاليات الأجنبية التى أقامت بها وما ترتب على ذلك أيضا من مزج حضارى بين المجتمعات الغربية والمجتمع الشرقى فقد جعل هذا التطور الإسكندرية مدينة تجمع بين الطابعين الأوربى والشرقى فى آن واحد وهكذا كان المجتمع السكندرى برصيده الحضارى واندماجه فى المجتمعات الغربية مهيئا للقيام بدور ريادى فى نشر التعليم فى مصر مستعدا لأن يقوم بدور ريادى فى نشر التعليم الجامعى وتطويره إحياء لدور المدينة القديم وتتويجا لدورها الحضارى على مدى عشرين قرنا من الزمان هى عمر المدينة الزمنى والحضارى معا

----------


## ابن مصر

الإسماعيليه


رغم إرتباط الإسماعيليه بحفر قناه السويس في المده من 5 إبريل 1862 حتي إفتتاح القناه للملاحه الدوليه في 11 نوفمبر 1869 إلا أن الدراسات التاريخيه تعود بالمنطقه إلي أعماق التاريخ حيث كانت المدخل و بوابه مصر الشرقيه إلي سيناء و حيث سارت علي أرضها خطي الأنبياء سيدنا إبراهيم و من بعده يوسف و إخوته و أبوهم يعقوب عليه السلام كما شهدت خروج سيدنا موسي من مصر و رحله العائله المقدسه إليها ثم دخول الفاتح العربي عمرو بن العاص و جنوده إلي أرض الكنانه 
نشات محافظه الإسماعيليه الحديثه و التي سميت علي إسم الخديوي اسماعيل باشا - خديوي مصر إبان حفر قناه السويس بصدور القانون رقم 24 لسنه 1960 حيث كانت قبل ذلك تتبع محافظه القناه ثم أعلنت محافظه مستقله بعد إضافه مدينه القنطره شرق

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الجيزة 

تقع محافظة الجيزة في الجزء الشمالي من وادي النيل وتمتد من حدود محافظة بنى سويف جنوباً حتى حدود محافظة البحيرة شمالاً ويفصلها فرع رشيد عن محافظة المنوفية غرباً يحدها شرقاً محافظة القاهرة وتتميز محافظة الجيزة أيضاً بأنها إحدى محافظات القاهرة الكبرى وتقع على نهر النيل مباشرة وتضم الكثير من الآثار الفرعونية القديمة القائمة ذات الشهرة العالمية مثل الأهرامات وأبو الهول وآثار سقارة وأبو صير وميدوم وتضم محافظة الجيزة أيضاً منطقة الواحات البحرية التي تتميز بإمكانيات طبيعية منها المناخ المعتدل والجو المشمس البديع الجاف صيفاً وشتاءً بها جبال تتخللها وديان ومناظر طبيعية خلابة بالإضافة إلى عيون المياه المتوفرة بها وتبلغ حوالي 400 عين مياه معدنية وكبريتية وعذبة وباردة وساخنة مما يجعلها منتجع طبيعي للسياحة العلاجية والاستشفائية ولذلك فمحافظة الجيزة تعتبر في مقدمة محافظات الجمهورية السياحية ومحافظة الجيزة أيضاً محافظة صناعية فهي تضم المنطقة الصناعية بطريق مصر / الإسكندرية الصحراوي عند علامة 28.8 ومساحتها حوالي 1000 فدان وتضم شركات صناعية عملاقة كما تم التوسع في المنطقة بضم مساحة شمالها تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 140 فدان لمقابلة احتياجات ومتطلبات المستثمرين وجارى إقامة مناطق جديدة بها وهي 

المنطقة الصناعية بالكريمات: مركز اطفيح تبلغ مساحتها 12 ألف فدان في منطقة صحراوية على جانبي طريق الكرميات الزعفرانة من علامة الكيلو 16 وبعرض 2 كم على كل جانب من جانبي الطريق وهي منطقة تقع في ملتقي عدة طرق رئيسيه وقريبه من مناطق المواد الخام التي تقوم عليها الصناعات في هذه المنطقة رخام - طوب بأنواعه تعليب خضر وفاكهة

المنطقة الصناعية بطهما العياط : وتنحصر بين ثلاث طرق رئيسيه مصر / أسيوط الصحراوي شرقاً طريق طهما شمالاً وطريق جرزا جنوباً ومنطقة جبلية غرباً وهي منطقة صحراوية مساحتها 10 آلاف فدان وتصلح هذه المنطقة لإقامة جميع أنواع الصناعات المتوسطة والصغيرة

المنطقة الصناعية بالصف : بمنطقة أسكر وتشمل منطقة الطوب القائمة مضافاً إليها مساحة 1500 فدان متاخمة لها لتصبح منطقة لصناعة وإنتاج الحراريات بانواعها

المنطقة الصناعية ببرقاش ( مركز إمبابة ومدينة اوسيم ) : وجارى تحديدها ورفعها مساحياً وسيتم تخصيصها للصناعات الغذائية 

وسيراعي في جميع المناطق الصناعية المقترحة الحفاظ على سلامة البيئة من التلوث الذي قد ينتج عن المنطقة الصناعية وفق تخطيط علمي مدروس واحتياطات واشتراطات تقوم المصانع بتنفيذها ومحافظة الجيزة محافظة زراعية سياحية صناعية مستعدة لاستقبال كل أنواع المشروعات الاستثمارية وتعد الأراضي اللازمة للاستثمار في كافة المجالات والتي تقابل احتياجات المستثمرين مع الحفاظ على سلامة البيئة من التلوث للحفاظ على طابعها السياحي المتميز وإمكانياتها السياحية الفريدة . وتحتفل المحافظة في 21 مارس بعيدها القومي من كل عام امتناناً واحتفالاً لنضال أبناء الجيزة .... كان هذا النضال ضد الاحتلال الإنجليزي عام 1919

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة بورسعيد 


 تعتبر محافظة بورسعيد إحدى محافظات القناة وهي محافظة حضرية أنشئت كمدينة عام 1860 يحدها من الشمال البحر الأبيض المتوسط ومن الجنوب محافظة الإسماعيلية ومن الشرق شمال سيناء ومن الغرب محافظة دمياط وقد لعب موقعها الجغرافى دوراً هاماً في هذا الشأن حيث أنها تقع في تقاطع الطرق التاريخية بين الشرق والغرب على قمة قناة السويس وكانت تسمى محافظة عموم القنال وظل تاريخها متأثراً بتاريخ مصر متفاعلاً مع الأحداث الوطنية ويؤكد ذلك الاحتلال البريطانى منذ عام 1882 حتى تاريخ الجلاء عن أرض مصر عام 1956 فكان العدوان الثلاثى على مصر والذى برز فيه دور بورسعيد الفدائى وتم إجلاء المعتدين في 23/12/1956 وأعتبر هذا اليوم هو العيد القومى للمحافظة وتوالت الأحداث حتى نصر أكتوبر 1973 وصدر قرار لتحويل بورسعيد إلى منطقة حره في 1/1/1976 اعتبرت هذه المنطقة أحد عوامل الجذب السياحى بالمحافظة حيث تصل إليها الآن عديد من السفن السياحية لقضاء سياحة اليوم الواحد بما يؤدى إلى زيادة الدخل وتنشيط حركة التجارة 

تبلغ مساحة المحافظة 1351.14 كم 2 و يبلغ إجمالي سكان المحافظة التقديري عام 1999 (484.680) ألف نسمة وتتكون المحافظة من 5 أحياء حى بورفؤاد - الشرق - المناخ - العرب - الضواحى ويعتبر حى بور فؤاد أحد الضواحى الذى يتميز بالنظام العمرانى والهدوء ويمثل أحد مناطق الجذب السياحي بحدائقه ونواديه المطلة على ضفة القناة ومن أهم المعالم في المحافظة متحف بورسعيد القومى للآثار الذى يقع عند التقاء مياه قناة السويس بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط ويعتبر أول متحف من نوعه في تاريخ مصر حيث أنه يضم آثار من كل العصور بدءاً من العصر الفرعونى وعبوراً بالعصر اليونانى والرومانى وبالعصر القبطى والإسلامى وإنتهاءاً بالعصر الحديث وكذا يوجد من ضمن مناطق الجذب السياحى المتحف الحربى وقاعدة تمثال ديليسبس ومبنى هيئة قناة السويس 

يعتبر النشاط السائد للسكان هو أعمال الموانى وتجارة الترانزيت والصيد ومن أهم مجالات الاستثمار : الصناعات المتوسطة ( غزل ونسيج - شباك الصيد - الملابس الجاهزة صناعات جلدية - حديد تسليح ) والصناعات الصغيرة ( الصناعات الحرفية - الورش - العاديات الشرقية ) ومن أهم المشروعات المنفذة 

تم تنفيذ المرحله الأولي للممشي الساحلي بطول 2,2 كم وتم تنفيذ المرحله الثانيه بطول 2.3 كم 

تطوير شارع فلسطين نافذه بور سعيد التي تطل علي العالم الخارجي من خلال قناه السويس بهدف تنشيط السياحه

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة السويس 

تعتبر محافظة السويس أحدى محافظات القناه وهى محافظة حضرية تقع شرق الدلتا شمال غرب خليج السويس وعلى المدخل الجنوبى لقناة السويس ويرجع تاريخ محافظه السويس إلى العصور الفرعونية القديمه مثل الأسره الخامسة والأسره السادسة ( 2562 / 3200 ق . م ) وقد كانت محافظة السويس أحدى قلاع السور الأمين الذى يحمى الصحراء الشرقية من الغزوات وقد أعيد بناء القلعة في العصور الفارسية القديمه وأشتهرت محافظه السويس بأسمها القديم ( كلزم ) وظل هذا الأسم حتى القرن العاشر الميلادى حيث حل محلها اسم ( السويس) وجاءت مرحلة الصمود والتحدى للمقاومة الشعبية وأبطال القوات المسلحة والشرطة في معركة العبور رمضان أكتوبر 1973 ليكون 24 أكتوبر العيد القومى للمحافظة

تبلغ مساحة المحافظة ( 10056.43 كم2) ويبلغ عدد السكان تقديري بالمحافظةعام99 ( 438.75 ألف نسمة ) ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية لمحافظة السويس ( 2.08 ) وتتكون محافظه السويس من (4) أحياء ( السويس - الأربعين - عتاقه - الجناين ) ويعتبر حى السويس من أقدم الأحياء تتركز فيه معظم المبانى الحكومية وبه ميناء السويس أما حى الأربعين فهو أكثر الأحياء كثافة سكانية ذو طابع شعبى وتم إنشاء عدة مناطق جديده به مثل السادات والعبور والإيمان أما حى عتاقة فهو يمثل التوسع العمرانى والأمتداد الطبيعى للمحافظة ويضم العديد من الشركات الصناعية وميناء الأتكه لصيد الأسماك والأدبية للشحن والتفريغ وبه العديد من المناطق السكنية الجديدة ويعتبر منطقة جذب للسكان وأخيراً حى الجناين الذى يغلب علية الطابع الريفى لما يضمة من مساحات مزروعه وبه نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى وهو نقطة الوصل بين مصر وسيناء وما يستتبعه ذلك من زيادة المساحة المزروعه بأرض سيناء 

يتواجد بالمحافظة كلية هندسة البترول وكلية التربية / جامعة قناة السويس كما يوجد المعهدالعالي لعلوم الحاسب الآلي في نطاق المحافظة ويوجد 10 مراكز تدريب مهنى وتبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى (218) مدرسة و (25) معهد للتعليم الأزهرى تتميز المحافظة بالموقع المتميز شمال خليج السويس والتى يحددها مستطيل أبعاده (60 *70 كم ) في نطاق أختصاص جهاز تعمير وتنمية المنطقة التابع لوزارة الدولة للمجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة وتتميز هذه المنطقة بالمناخ الدافىْ والمعتدل والطبيعه والمناظر الخلابة والبيئة الساحلية والبحرية آلتي تسمح بأزدهار السياحة المحلية والأقليمية كما تتمتع بمقومات الجذب السياحى لقربها من مراكز الخدمات الحضرية وسهولة الوصول إليها 

يتوفر بالمحافظة بعض الموارد الطبيعية مثل الحجر الجيرى والدولوميت والفحم والبترول كما تتميز بالعديد من القواعد والأنشطة الإقتصادية آلتي تضم أنشطة تكرير البترول وإنتاج الأسمدة والأسمنت وصناعة المنسوجات والزجاج وأنشطة الموانى وصيد الأسماك 

ويعتبر مشروع تنميه منطقه شمال و غرب خليج السويس هو أحد المشروعات التنمويه العملاقه في مصر وأهم الأعمال التي تم تنفيذها بالمرحله الأولي لمشروع منطقه شمال خليج السويس 

الإنتهاء من 40% من تنفيذ خط مياه بطول 20 كم وبطاقه 30000متر مكعب/يوم وبتكلفه 50 مليون جنيه- 

محطه معالجه الصرف الصحي والصناعي للمنطقه بعتاقه بطاقه 56000 متر مكعب/يوم وبتكلفه 86 مليون جنيه - 

الإنتهاء من 95% من شبكه الكهرباء 95% من شبكه التليفونات بتكلفه 22 مليون جنيه - 

الإنتهاء من تنفيذ 85% من شبكه الطرق الرئيسيه والفرعيه بالمنطقه الصناعيه والحره بطول 30 كم وتكلفه 15 مليون جنيه - 

الإنتهاء من تنفيذ 30% من الطريق الساحلي بتوسيعه 10 كم وتكلفه 10 مليون جنيه

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الشرقية 

تعتبر محافظة الشرقية من أكبر محافظات الوجه البحرى وتبلغ مساحتها ( 4190 كم 2 ) يغطى القطاع الريفى بالمحافظة ( 3667 كم2 ) بنسبة 87 % من إجمالى المساحة ويبلغ عدد سكان محافظة الشرقية طبقا للنتائج الأولية لتعداد عام 96 ( 4.38 مليون نسمة ) يتواجد منهم فى القطاع الريفى ( 3.32 مليون نسمة ) بنسبة 87.9 % من إجمالى عدد السكان المحافظة 

ويبلغ معدل الزياده السكانية للمحافظة ( 2.25 % ) وتتكون المحافظة من (13) مركز إدارى كما يبلغ إجمالى عدد مدن المحافظة (15) مدينة و عدد الوحدات المحلية القروية (82) وعدد ( 486 ) قرية وعدد ( 3798 ) عزبة وكفرونجع 

تضم المحافظة جامعة الزقازيق التى تضم عدد (17) كلية وعدد (5) معهد فنى وتوجد بالمحافظة عدد (26) مركز تدريب مهنى ويبلغ عدد مدارسها فى التعليم ( 2482 ) مدرسة منهم بريف المحافظة ( 1887 ) بنسبة 75% وعدد معاهد التعليم الأزهرى (632) معهد للتعليم الأزهرى منهم عدد (545) بالريف بنسبة تصل إلى 85% من المعاهد 
و يبلغ إجمالى المساحة المنزرعة 762768 فدان ؛ وتشتهر المحافظة بإنتاج القطن والقمح كما تساهم المحافظة فى النشاط الصناعى فى العديد من الصناعات الكبرى كالغزل والنسيج / الكيماويات / مواد البناء / الخشب 

ومن أهم المشروعات العملاقة 
مشروع إنشاء 20 محطة صرف بمدن المحافظة 1239 مليون جنية * 
إنشاء مستشفى الزقازيق العام الجديده 60 مليون جنية * 
إنشاء 2 كوبرى علوى بالزقازيق 26.1 مليون * 

المناطق الصناعية 
توجد على أرض المحافظة أكبر قلعة صناعية بالجمهورية وهى مدينة العاشر من رمضان وكذلك تقام مدينة صناعية أخرى على أرض مركز بلبيس 

كما تضم عدد كبير من المشاهير فى مجالات الإقتصاد والفن وكذلك بعض السادة الوزراء والمسئولين بالدولة

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة القليوبية 

تشترك محافظة القليوبية فى حدودها مع العديد من محافظات الوجه البحرى ( القاهرة - الجيزة - المنوفية - الغربية الدقهلية - الشرقية ) وعلى الجزء من نهر النيل الذى يجرى على أرضها أقيمت قناطر الدلتا والقناطر الجديدة مصدراً للرخاء والتوسع الزراعى ، وتبلغ مساحة المحافظة1001.12 كم2 كما يبلغ تعداد سكان المحافظة 3.480.410 نسمه منها عدد 1.794.847 ذكوروعدد 1.685.563 إناث ويبلغ سكان الحضر 1.422.4 نسمه وسكان الريف 2.058.01 نسمة تتكون المحافظة من 7 مراكز ، كما يبلغ إجمالى مدن المحافظة 9 مدينة و2 حى وإجمالى الوحدات المحلية القروية بالمحافظة 45 وحدة قروية يتبعها195 قرية و901 كفر وعزبة 

وتضم المحافظة 15 كلية جامعيه بالإضافه إلي المعاهد العليا وفوق المتوسطه ويبلغ إجمالي الطلاب الجامعيين خلال عام 1999/1998- 82537 طالب جامعي 

تبلغ إجمالى المساحة المنزرعة بالمحافظة 192951 فدان وتشتهر بزراعة الموالح ، والقطن ، القمح ، الذرة ، الأرز ، الخضروات ، وعلى أرض المحافظة تتواجد منطقة شبرا الخيمة الصناعية العريقة حيث تشتهر المحافظة بصناعة الغزل والنسيج وتكرير البترول وتعبئة المواد الغذائية والصناعات المعدنية وغيرها 

وتحتفل المحافظة بعيدها القومى فى 30 أغسطس من كل عام وهو يوم مشهود فى تاريخ التنمية على أرض مصر حيث يوافق تاريخ إفتتاح القناطر الخيرية يوم 30 أغسطس عام 1868 م ؛ ومن أهم المعالم الأثرية والحضارية ( تل اليهودية / قناطر محمد على / قصر محمد على / جامعة بنها ) وقد قدمت المحافظة العديد من الأعلام فى مجالات الفقة الإسلامى والأدب نذكر منهم الأمام عبد الوهاب الشعرانى والليث بن سعد ومن السياسين الدكتور عاطف صدقى ، الدكتور / فؤاد محى الدين ، د / مصطفى خليل ، ومن الوزراء / مختار هانى - عادل عبد الباقى - عمرو موسى وغيرهم كثيرين 

وقد بلغ نصيب الفرد من الإستثمارات بالخطة الخمسية الثالثة 656 جنية سنوياً كما تم تنفيذ العديد من المشروعات العملاقة على أرض المحافظة منها ( صومعة شبرا الخيمة ، محطة مياه شبراالخيمة / مترو الأنفاق بشبرا الخيمة وكوبرى بنها العلوى ) ؛ وتدخل محافظة القليوبية بكل ثبات وثقة فى سباق مع الزمن لتحقيق الذات وتعويض ما فات لإثبات وجودها على الخريطة السياحية وقد ساعد على ذلك موقعها الفريد ووجود منطقة القناطر الخيرية بها 

من أعلام القليوبية 
شخصيات عامة
أبو العباس القلقشندى - حفنى ناصف - الشيخ أحمد القليوبى - الليث بن سعد - يوسف الدجوى - الإمام عبد الوهاب الشعرانى - د/ حسن الساعاتى - د / جمال حمدان - د/ طلعت الزهيرى - د / رمضان عبد الوهاب 
سياسيون
السيد / زكريا محيى الدين - نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر - من أبناء كفر شكر * 
السيد / خالد محيى الدين - من أعضاء الثورة وأمين عام حزب التجمع عضو مجلس الشعب * 
السيد /كمال الدين حسين-نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ووزير التربية والتعليم * 
المهندس/محمد صدقى سليمان - رئيس مجلس الوزراء الأسبق من مدينة طوخ * 
المهندس /مصطفى خليل- رئيس مجلس الوزراء السابق من مواليد كفر شكر * 
السيد. / فؤاد محيى الدين - رئيس مجلس الوزراء الأسبق من كفر شكر * 
السيد. / د . عاطف صدقى - رئيس مجلس الوزراء الأسبق من مواليد قرية سنهرة مركز طوخ * 
وزراء
السيد الأستاذ / عمرو موسى وزير الخارجية * 
السيد الأستاذ / احمد نوح وزير التموين الأسبق * 
السيد/ مختار هانى وزير الدولة لشئون مجلس الشعب والشورى الأسبق * 
السيد / عادل عبد الباقى وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء للتنمية الإدارية الأسبق * 
السيد الدكتور / إبراهيم حلمى عبد الرحمن وزير التخطيط الأسبق * 
السيد أ . د / محمد احمد الرزاز وزير المالية الأسبق * 
السيد المستشار/ احمد رضوان وزير الدولة مجلس الوزراء الأسبق * 
السيد أ. د / على عبد الفتاح وزير الصحة الأسبق *

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة دمياط  



محافظة دمياط   
  تعتبر محافظة دمياط نافذة مصر الأولى على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط حيث تقع شمال الدلتا على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل وتبعد عاصمة المحافظة 15 كم من مصب النهر وهى شبة جزيرة يحتضنها البحر المتوسط شمالاً وبحيرة المنزلة شرقاً ؛ ويشطرها النيل إلى شطرين ؛ وإلى الجنوب الغربى تمتد مزارع الدلتا وسهولها ؛ وتبلغ المساحة الكلية للمحافظة 1029 كم2 تمثل 5 % من المساحة الإجمالية لمنطقة الدلتا وتمثل 1 % من المساحة الإجمالية للجمهورية ؛ كما تبلغ المساحة المأهولة 589.20 كم2 منها بالقطاع الريفى 546.4 كم2 بنسبة 92.7 % ؛ كما يبلغ تعداد سكان المحافظة التقجديري في عام 99 ( 953430 نسمه ) يتواجد منهم بالقطاع الريفى للمحافظة 691687 نسمه بنسبه 72.5% ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية للمحافظة2.09% ؛ وتتكون المحافظة من 4 مراكز إدارية ، 10 مدن ،و 35 وحده محلية قروية ، 59 قرية و 722 كفر ونجع بإجمالى 782 تجمع سكنى ريفى 

تضم المحافظة 7 كليات ومعهداً ، 19 مركز للتدريب المهنى ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى 657 مدرسة للتعليم العام منهم بالقطاع الريفى 403 مدرسة بنسبة 61 % وبالتعليم الأزهرى 56 مدرسة منهم بالقطاع الريفى 28 مدرسة بنسبة 50 % من المدارس 

تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة بالمحافظة ( 115892 فدان ) وتشتهر بزراعة القمح والذرة والقطن والأرز والبطاطس والليمون والعنب والطماطم ويعتبر النشاط الإقتصادى من أفضل الأنماط الإقتصادية إذ يتسم بالتنوع ويرتكز على العنصر البشرى ؛ ويقوم النشاط الإقتصادى فى دمياط على وحدات إنتاجية صغيرة معظمها يملكها ويديرها القطاع الخاص فقد أخذت المحافظة شهرتها فى قطاعات الصناعات الحرفية وفى مقدمتها صناعة الأثاث والألبان وتعليب الأسماك والزيوت والصابون والخشب المضغوط ومضارب للأرز ومطاحن للقمح ؛ ومن الجدير بالذكر أن بالمحافظة أسطولاً للصيد يبلغ حوالى 50 % من إجمالى أسطول الصيد على مستوى الجمهورية وبها ترسانة لبناء السفن 

ولقد طرأت تغيرات إقتصادية على محافظة دمياط منذ إفتتاح ميناء دمياط عام 1986 وهو يقع على بعد 5.8 كم غرب مصب النيل بمدينة رأس البر ومن مميزات هذا الميناء أنه يعتبر ميناء تبادلى لميناء الإسكندرية وبذلك يؤدى إلى تخفيض تكاليف الشحن ورسوم إنتظار البواخر وتنمية ونقل الحاويات حيث حقق الميناء طفرة كبيرة كميناء ترانزيت به أكبر مساحة حاويات فى موانى مصر ويتميز الميناء بأعماق كبيرة غير متوفره فى أى ميناء آخر بمصر سوى ميناء الدخيلة ويسمح بإستقبال البواخر العملاقة المتخصصة فى نقل الحاويات والبضائع العامة حيث توجد خطوط ملاحية منتظمة بين ميناء دمياط كميناء ترانزيت يربط دول أوربا وشمال أفريقيا بالشرق وقد أنشئت المنطقة الصناعية الحره والتى تقع بجوار الحد الشرقى لميناء دمياط على مساحة 190 فدان وهذه المساحة خاصة بإقامة مشروعات صناعية تصديريه مقسمة بمساحات تبدأ من 2000 متر مربع ومضاعفاتها بقيمة إيجارية للمتر المسطح 3.5 دولار سنوياً وجميع هذة المشروعات تستفيد بالمميزات التى يقررها قانون الإستثمار 230 لسنة 1989 م 
كما تعتبر مدينة دمياط الجديدة كيان إقتصادى جديد يخضع لقانون المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة وتتوفر بها فرص ضخمة للإستثمار سواء بالمنطقة الصناعية أو المنطقة الساحلية وخاصةَ فى مجال الإسكان حيث يوجد بالمدينة 96 مشروع عامل و103 مشروع تحت الإنشاء وعدد المستثمرين الجارى التعاقد معهم 299 مستثمر لإنشاء المشروعات فى كافة المجالات ( غذائية - كيمائية - أثاث - صناعات ورقية - صناعات هندسية - تعبئة وتغليف -تخزين ) و غيرهاوتبلغ عدد فرص العمل 13665فرصه عمل 

وقد أنجبت محافظة دمياط أعلاماً أفزازاً على مر العصور منهم على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر 
الأستاذ الدكتور / على مصطفى مشرفة العالم الشهير والذى أشترك فى وضع النظرية النسبية مع العالم الشهير * 
أينشتين 
السيدة الدكتورة / عائشة عبد الرحمن بنت الشاطىء كانت أول الناجحات فى الحصول على ليسانس الآداب * 
سنة 1939 ولها مؤلفاتها الشهيرة 
الدكتور / محمد حسن الزيات وقد كان وزير خارجية مصر فى عهد الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات * 
الدكتور / رفعت المحجوب رئيس مجلس الشعب السابق * 
و رواد الصحافة المصرية التوأم الشهير على ومصطفى أمين

----------


## ابن مصر

مدينة الأقصر 


تتكون المدينة من شطرين البر الشرقى والبر الغربى يفصلهما نهر النيل الخالد وكان البر الشرقى ، إبان العصور الفرعونيه ، يطلق علية مدينة الأحياء حيث المعابد الدينية وقصور الملوك والأمراء والوزارت والسفارات وبيوت الكهنة والموظفين وعامة الشعب كما كان البر الغربى يطلق علية مدينة الأموات حيث المقابر والمعابد الجنائزية 
تبلغ المساحة الكلية للمدينة 277 كيلو متر مربع ( كم2 ) و يبلغ عدد السكان وفقاَ لتعداد 96 إجمالى 360503 نسمة منهم 184584 ذكور و 175930 إناث و الكثافة السكانية 1657 نسمة /كم2 
يتبع مدينة الأقصر 6 شياخات هى: مدينة الأقصر - العوامية - منشأة العمارى - الكرنك القديم - الكرنك الجديد القرنة. والأقصر تبعد عن جنوب القاهرة بنحو 670 كم و عن شمال مدينة أسوان بحوالى 220 كم 

الأعياد القومية 
تحتفل مدينة الأقصر بعيدها القومى فى 4 نوفمبر و هذا التاريخ يوافق ذكرى إكتشاف مقبرة الملك توت عنخ امون أحد ملوك الأسرة 18 الفرعونية على يد الأثرى الإنجليزى هيوارد كارتر 

المدارس و الجامعات 
مدينة الأقصر بها عدد 208 مدرسة وعدد 2 كلية و معهد 

النشاط الزراعى 
تبلغ المساحة الزراعية 39446 فدان و المساحة القابلة للستصلاح حوالى 45000 فدان و من أهم المحاصيل الزراعية قصب السكر - القمح - الذرة الشامية - البرسيم 

النشـاط الصناعى 
تشكيل المعادن 
صناعة الألبستر 
الصناعات الخشبية 

السياحة 
عدد الفنادق الثابتة بمدينة الأقصر 42 فندق بها 3754 غرفه و7688 سرير توفر 2.806.120 ليلة سياحية / سنة و عدد الفنادق العائمة العاملة بين الأقصر وأسوان 202 فندق بها 10185 سرير و20192 سرير توفر 7.370.080 ليلة سياحية / سنة 
مناطق الجذب السياحى بالبر الشرقى 



معبد الأقصر 
أنشأ هذا المعبد الملك "امنحتب الثالث" ( 1397-1360 ق.م) وقد أقام من قبلة الملك "تحتمس الثالث" (1490 - 1436 ق.م) مقاصير زوارق ثالوث طيبة المقدس كما قام الملك " توت عنخ آمون " ( 1348 - 1337 ق . م ) باستكمال نقوش جدرانة واضاف الية الملك "رمسيس الثانى" ( 1290 - 1223 ق. م ) الفناء المفتوح والصرح والمستلين التى هاجرت احداهما واستقرت فى ميدان " الكونكورد " بباريس 


معابد الكرنك 
الكرنك كلمة عربية تعنى القرية الحصينة أما المصريون القدماء فقد أسموه أجمل وأعظم بيوت الإله آمون ، ويقع المعبد على بعد ثلاثة كيلومترات شمال موقع مدينة الأقصر ويرتبط بمعبد الأقصر بطريق الكباش وقد شيد هذا المعبد لعبادة الإله آمون رب طيبة وقد بدء فى تشييده منذ الأسرة الثالثة ( 2780- 2680 ق . م ) ، ثم الدولة الوسطى إلى أن جاء ملوك الدولة الحديثة ( 1570 - 1320 ق . م ) فساهموا بنصيب وافر فى عمارته التى نشهدها اليوم ، والمعابد مقامة على مساحة 63 فدان 


متحف الأقصر للفن المصرى القديم
أنشأ هذا المتحف عام 1975 كمتحف إقليمى يعرض فيه بعض مايتم إكتشافه بالمنطقة أثناء أعمال الحفائر والتنقيب عن الآثار . وقد شيد هذا المتحف بأسلوب معمارى فريد مستخدماً احدث أساليب العرض المتحفى ، التى تبرز الناحية الجمالية للآثار المعروضة بإستخدام البقع الضوئية . وبه جناح مخصص لعرض آثار خبيئة معبد الأقصر التى تم الكشف عنها فى 22 يناير عام 1989 


عرض الصوت والضوء بمعابد الكرنك
هذا العرض يحكى بالصوت ، يصاحبه موسيقى تصويرية غايةً فى الإبداع ، قصص تاريخ طيبة وسيرة ملوكها العظام الذين حكموا مصر وسادوا العالم وقت أن كانت الأقصر حاضرةً لمصر قاطبة ومستقراً لعروش ملوكها، كما يجتذب الأنظار إلى مواقع الأحداث التى تروى ، فى ذلك الحشد الهائل من المعابد والهياكل وأبهاء الأعمدة والتماثيل العملاقة ، فى عرض مبهر يجل عن الوصف ويتم العرض بسبع لغات هى العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية واليابانية والإيطالية والأسبانية ، وتستغرق مدة العرض ساعة ونصف يمضى فيها المشاهد وقتاً خيالياً مع أحداث التاريخ المصرى القديم بكل عظميته وجلاله 

مناطق الجذب السياحى بالبر الغربى 


وادى الملوك 
هو المنفرج بين جبال القرنة لاذى اختارة ملوك طيبة ليكون مُستقراً لمومياواتهم ، وقد كان الملك " تحتمس الأول " أحد ملوك الأسره 18 ، هو أول ملك دفن فى هذا المكان ، ثم أعقبة ملوك الأسرات 18 و19 و20 ومن أشهر المقابر 
مقبرة الملك " توت عنخ آمون " ( 1348 - 1337 ق. م ) والتى اكتشفت عام 1922 كاملةً 
مقبرة سيتى الأول 
مقيرة رمسيس السادس 
مقبرة رمسيس التاسع 
مقبرة حور محب 
والجدير بالذكر انه يوجد بوادى الملوك عدد 62 مقبرة مفتوحة للزيارة ، كما يعتبر وادى الملوك هو المنطقة الأثرية الأولى فى أى برنامج لزيارة المعالم الأثرية لمدينة الأقصر 


معبـد الدير البحرى 
هو المعبد الجنائزى للملكة " حتشبسوت " (1490 - 1469 ق.م) أعظم وأشهر ملكات مصر ، وقد ارتقت عرش مصر ، بعد وفاة " تحتمس الثانى ". ويعتبر هذا المعبد فريد فى تصميمه المعمارى ، وقد صممه لها مهندسها " سنموت " الذى أحبتة ورفعتة من ساحة عامة الشعب إلى مشارف القصر الملكى ، والجدير بالذكر أن هذه الملكة هى أول من وقع بروتوكولاً تجارياً فى التاريخ ، بين مصر وبلاد بونت الصومال حالياً 


تمثالا الملك أمنحتب الثالث 
تمثالا ممنون 
هما كل ما تبقى من المعبد الجنائزى للفرعون " امنحتب الثالث" إرتفاع الواحد منهما 19.2 متر وقد أقامها ليتصدرا مدخل معبده ، الذى تهاوى واندثرت معالمه ، وبقى هذان التمثالان ليظلا شاهداً على عظمة ذاك المعبد وقوة مشيده ولهذين التمثالين أسطوره نسجها حوله الإغريق إبان حكمهم لمصر ، إذ انه عندما تصدع أحد هذين التمثالين ، كان يصدر منه صفير فى الصباح الباكر نتيجة مرور الهواء بين شقوقه فاعتقد اليونانيون أن روح القائد " اجا ممنون " الذى فقد فى حرب طروادة ، قد سكنت هذا التمثال ، وهو يناجى أمه " آيوس " إلهة الفجر كل صباح وكانت دموعها هى الندى ، لكن هذا الصوت توقف عندما تم ترميم التمثال 


وادى الملكات
من أشهر المقابر فى هذا المكان 
مقبرة الملكة نفرتارى زوجة الملكة رمسيس الثانى 
مقبرة الأمير أمن حر خبشف ابن رمسيس الثانى 


معبد الرمسيوم
شيدة الملك " رمسيس الثانى " من ملوك الأسرة 19 ومسجل على جدرانة معركة قادش ومناظر دينية مختلفة تمثل علاقة الملك بالآلهة والإلهات 


معبد مدينة هابو
شيدة الملك " رمسيس الثالث " من ملوك الأسرة 20 وسجل على جدرانة وصروحه مناظر تمثل حروبة مع شعوب البحر المتوسط ومناظر دينية وأخرى تمثل الألعاب الرياضية وثالثه تمثل الصيد البرى …. الـخ ، ومما يجدر ملاحظتة قصر الملك رمسيس الثالث وبقايا معبد جنائزى يرجع للأسرة 18 وآخر يرجع للأسرة 25 ويحيط بكل هذه المجموعه سور عالى من اللُبن 


مقابر الأشراف
وتعتبر مناظر هذه المقابر ، سجلاً حافلاً يتناول فروع الحياه المصرية وتعتبر مصدراً هاماً لدراسة الإحتماعيه الإدارية فى عصر الدولة الحديثة ومن أشهر هذه المقابر 
مقبرة منا 
مقبرة نخت 
مقبرة رع - موزا 
مقبرة رخمى - رع 
مقبرة سن - نفر 


مقابر دير المدينة
وتختلف هذه المقابر إختلافاً واضحاً عن مقابر الأشراف ، إذ اهتم العمال هما بحجرة الدفن فقط التى تميزت بموضوعاتها الدينية ومناظرها الجميلة وألوانها الرائعة وأشهر هذه المقابر
مقبرة سن - نجم 
مقبرة باشدوا 


مدينة العمال
هى المدينة التى سكنها فئة من الفنانين والنحاتين والحجارين الذين قام على أكتافهم ما شيد من مقابر ومعابد الأسرتين 20 - 19

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الغربية 
 

تعتبر محافظة الغربية في وسط الدلتا بين فرعى دمياط ورشيد وتحدها شمالاً محافظة كفر الشيخ وجنوباً محافظة المنوفية وتبلغ مساحة المحافظة ( 1943.3 كم2 ) وعدد سكانها ( 3404827 ) في يوليو96 منهم ( 1720231) ذكور ؛ ( 1684596 ) إناث وتنقسم المحافظة إلى ثماني مراكز إدارية هي ( طنطا - المحلة الكبرى - زفتي - كفر الزيات السنطة - سمنود - قطور - بسيون ) بالإضافة إلى حى أول وثان طنطا وتضم المحافظة (53 ) وحده محلية قروية يتبعها (262) قرية بإجمالي قدرة (315) قرية (1194) عزبة 

تتخذ المحافظة شعاراً لها يتمثل في الترس الذهبى بداخله مئذنة وقبة المسجد الأحمدى ويرمز هذا الشعار إلى النهضة الصناعية والمعالم الأثرية والدينية بالمحافظة وتحتفل المحافظة بعيدها القومي في السابع من أكتوبر ذكرى انتصار شعب الغربية على الحملة الفرنسية عام 1798 

تبلغ مساحة الأراضي المنزرعة (197714 فدان ) وتتميز المحافظة بالإضافة إلى المحاصيل التقليدية كالقطن والأرز والقمح والفواكهه بزراعة الياسمين والأعشاب العطرية بقطور وبسيون والمحلة حيث يتم تصدير عجائنها وزيوتها إلى العديد من دول أوربا كما تشتهر المحافظة بزراعة البطاطس للتصدير وللسوق المحلى ويوجد بها المركز الدولى للبطاطس بكفر الزيات وتتميز زفتى بزراعة الكتان حيث تنتج 80% من محصول الكتان في مصر ؛ كما تهتم المحافظة بالثروة الحيوانية والداجنة فتضم مشروع 20 مليون بيضه بكفر الشيخ سليم وإنتاج البيض بسبرباى 

تضم المحافظة أكبر قلاع صناعية في الغزل والنسيج والصباغة والتجهيز بالمحلة الكبرى وطنطا وزفتى وسمنود وكفر الزيات والألبان بطنطا والعطور بقطور وبسيون كما تضم العديد من مصانع القطاع الخاص في مختلف الصناعات 

تزخر محافظة الغربية بالعديد من الآثار المصرية آلتي تعير عن مختلف العصور المصرية القديمة والقبطية والإسلامية مثل 
قرية صان لحجر بمركز بسيون *
المسجد الأحمدى بطنطا *
كنسية الأقباط الكبرى العذراء *

من أجل الارتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطن يجرى على أرض المحافظة العديد من المشروعات أهمها 
مشروع إعادة تأهيل مصانع مصر للغزل والنسيج *
محطة محولات المحلة الكبرى (محلة أبو على) جهد 220 *
عدد 7 خطوط إنتاج علف حيوان *
مصنع علف غير تقليدي *
الشركة المالية والصناعية *
صومعة طنطا *
كلية العلوم *
مشروع التعليم لبناء مدراس جديدة *
مجمع ميت حبيش بطنطا *

وقد أنجبت أرض محافظة الغربية الكثير من الأعلام في مختلف المجالات نذكر منهم 
الزعيم الوطني مصطفى كامل 
الزعيم الوطني مصطفى النحاس 
شاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم 
الأديب الكبير مصطفى صادق الرافعي 
الرئيس السابق اللواء / محمد نجيب 
المؤرخ الشهير عبد الرحمن الجبرتي 
مفتى الديار المصرية سراج الدين البلقينى 
الشهيد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض 
الموسيقار عبده الحامولى

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة  كفر الشيخ




  تعتبر محافظة كفر الشيخ من أكبر محافظات إقليم الدلتا من ناحية المساحة حيث تبلغ مساحتها (3748 كم2 ) وتقع في أقصي شمال الجمهورية وتطل المحافظه على البحر المتوسط بامتداد ساحلي يبلغ طوله 100 كم ويحدها غرباً فرع رشيد بطول 85 كم حتى مصبه في البحر المتوسط وشرقاً محافظة الدقهلية وجنوباً محافظة الغربية ؛ ويبلغ التعداد التقديري لسكان محافظة كفر الشيخ في يناير96 حوالى 2299641 نسمة يتواجد منهم في القطاع الريفي 1724731 نسمه بنسبة 75%. تتكون محافظة كفر الشيخ من 10 مدن ، (10) مراكز إدارية ، (44) قرية رئيسية ، (161) قرية تابعة ، ( 1695 ) عزبة بإجمالي (1900) تجمع سكني ريفي

يبلغ عدد الكليات الجامعية بالمحافظة 7 كليات بالإضافة إلى عدد (2) معهداً للخدمة الاجتماعية أحدهما عالي والآخر متوسط وذلك بخلاف كلية للتربية النوعية تابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي ، يبلغ عدد المدارس بالتعليم قبل الجامعي في محافظة كفر الشيخ ( 1990) مدرسة للتعليم العام منهم (881 ) مدرسة للقطاع الريفي بنسبة 74% ويبلغ عدد المعاهد الدينية للتعليم الأزهري (298) معهداً منهم ( 248 ) معهداً بالقطاع الريفي 

يبلغ إجمالي المساحة المنزرعة بالمحافظة ( 530054 فدان ) وتشتهر بإنتاج الأرز والبنجر والقمح والقطن كما تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعي حيث تتواجد بها صناعات سكر البنجر ، الألبان ، الزيت والصابون ، الأعلاف ، ضرب الأرز وحلج وغزل القطن 

تعتبر المحافظة من أهم محافظات الوجه البحري من الناحية الأثرية والتاريخية حيث كانت تضم بين ربوعها عاصمة الوجه البحري في عصور ما قبل التاريخ ( بوتو القديمة ) وتعرف حالياً بتل الفراعين التابعة لقرية أبطو بمركز دسوق وتنقسم مناطق الجذب السياحي بالمحافظة إلى سياحة ترفيهية كمصيف بلطيم وبحيرة البرلس وحديقة دسوق وسياحة دينية كمسجد سيدي إبراهيم الدسوقى وكنسية العذارء وسياحة تاريخية وأثرية كسخا وتل الفراعين بالإضافة إلى التلال الأثرية الأخرى كتل قبريط بخلاف منزل الزعيم سعد زغلول بقرية أبيانة مركز مطوبس والسياحة الداخلية كقناطر أدفينا ومحطات البحوث الزراعية ومركز التدريب على الأرز بقرية ميت الديبه مركز قلين آثار حربية كطابية العياش وعرابى ببلطيم والآثار الحربية من عهد أسرة محمد على 

قدمت محافظة كفر الشيخ العديد والعديد من أبنائها المخلصين الذين كان لهم دور بارز ومرموق في مختلف المجالات منهم على سبيل المثال
من الزعماء السياسيين 
سعد باشا زغلول
بهي الدين باشا بركات
الأستاذ حافظ بدوي


من كبار الأئمة شيوخ الأزهر 
الإمام الشيخ / محمد النشرتى
الإمام الشيخ / عيد الباقي القلينى
الإمام الشيخ الدكتور / محمد عبد الرحمن بيصار


من وزراء الأوقاف 
فضيلة الشيخ / محمد احمد فرج السنهورى
فضيلة الدكتور / عبد النمر
فضيلة الدكتور / محمد حسين الذهبي


في مجال الطب 
الأستاذ الدكتور / على باشا إبراهيم
الأستاذ الدكتور / محمد خليل عبد الخالق
الأستاذ الدكتور / محمد عبد المجيد الزيات


وفي مجال العلوم الشرعية والفقهية 
الشيخ / محمد النشرتى
الشيخ / جعفر بن إبراهيم السنهورى
الشيخ / عبد الله محمد دراز
الشيخ / عبد المجيد عبد الله دراز
الشيخ / عبد الرحمن النجار
إلى جانب العديد من الأعلام البارزين الذين أثروا الحياة المصرية في جميع المجالات الأخرى

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الدقهلية 



تعتبر محافظة الدقهلية من أقدم محافظات الجمهورية وسميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى قرية دقهلة وهى قرية قديمة تقع حاليا بمركز الزرقا محافظة دمياط وتقع محافظة الدقهلية في القطاع الشمالى الشرقى لدلتا النيل حول فرع دمياط حيث يحدها من الشرق محافظة الشرقية و من الغرب محافظة الغربية ومن الشمال البحرالأبيض المتوسط ومن الشمال الشرقي محافظة دمياط و من الشمال الغربي محافظة كفر الشيخ و من الجنوب محافظة القليوبية وتتكون المحافظة من (14 مركز) و(3مدن) و(2 حي) كما يتبعها (109) وحده محلية قروية تضم (336 قرية) ، (2072) عزبة وتجمع سكاني صغير ؛ ويبلغ عدد سكان المحافظة في يناير 96 ( 4.3 مليون نسمه ) وهى تحتل بذلك الترتيب الثالث بين محافظات الجمهورية من حيث عدد السكان وتبلغ مساحتها (3459كم2 ) وعاصمتها مدينة المنصورة عروس النيل 

تعتبر الدقهلية مزرعة مصر الأولى حيث تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة بها 642339 فداناً تمثل (8.3%) من المساحة المنزرعة على مستوى الجمهورية وتنتج (13%) من محصول القطن ؛ (19%) من محصول الأرز ؛ (10%) من محصول القمح ؛ (5%) من محصول الذرة الشامية كما حققت معدلات إنتاج عالية في المحاصيل الرئيسية تفوق المعدلات على مستوى الجمهورية ؛ وتبلغ مساحة الأراضي المستصلحة والقابلة للاستصلاح (65000 فداناً) كما تعتبر المحافظة من المناطق الغنية بإمكانياتها المائية والثروة السمكية وإنتاج اللحوم الحمراء والبيضاء والبيض حيث يمثل المركز الأول على مستوى الجمهورية في هذا المجال 

في المجال الصناعى تنتشر القلاع الصناعية فى كل مكان بالمحافظة وتشتهر بعدة صناعات عريقة ومتنوعة أهمها الأسمدة - الصناعات الكيماوية - الغزل والنسيج والملابس الجاهزة - هدرجة الزيوت والصابون - الخشب الحبيبى والراتنجات - ضرب الأرز - المطاحن - حليج الأقطان - الألبان - الطباعة والنشر فضلاً عن الصناعات الصغيرة والبيئية التي تمتد فى كل قرى وربوع المحافظة ومن المشروعات العملاقة بالمحافظة إنشاء الكباري مصنع سكر البنجر ببلقاس ، إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي ، ومشروع شروق للتنمية الريفية المتكاملة ' ومشروعات تحسين الرى والصرف 

تعد جامعة المنصورة منارة العلم فى محافظة الدقهلية وقد بدأت فكرة إنشائها في عام 1951 بجمع التبرعات من الأهالي وفى عام1962 م تم افتتاح كلية الطب بالمنصورة كنواة للجامعة وفى أكتوبر 1972 صدر القرار الجمهورى بإنشاء جامعة شرق الدلتا بالمنصورة ، ثم عدلت التسمية لتصبح جامعة المنصورة عام 1973 كما يوجد فرع لجامعة الأزهر بالمحافظة ويبلغ عدد الكليات والمعاهد للتعليم بالدقهلية (24 ) كليه ومعهد 

وبالدقهلية مراكز طبية عالمية نفخر بها على مستوى العالم منها 
مركز الكلى والمسالك البولية - مركز جراحة الجهاز الهضمي - مركز الطوارىُ .. كما أدخلت المراكز الطبية المتخصصة مثل مركز السكر ، ومركز الحمى الروماتيزمية ، ومركز الطب النفسى فى بعض عيادات التأمين الصحي بالمحافظة 

تتميز الدقهلية فى مجالات التدريب المهنى وتنظيم الأسرة والأسر المنتجة وتعد من المحافظات الرائدة في الجهود الذاتية والمشاركة الشعبية 

يوجد بمحافظة الدقهلية العديد من المعالم والاثار والتلال السياحية الفرعونية والقديمة والحديثة التي تؤهلها لأن تحتل مكانة مرموقة على الخريطة السياحية لمصر 

التنمية بالمحافظة تهدف إلى خلق فرص للإستثمار من أجل بناء مجتمعات عمرانية جديدة لخلخلة توزيع السكان بالمناطق الكثيفة بالمحافظة وتوفير فرص عمالة دائمة ومؤقتة ونشر الصناعات وتحقيق تنمية صناعية وخلق أفاق جديده للتنمية والسياحة وذلك من خلال 
تنمية واستثمار الساحل الشمالى للمحافظة 8600 فدان *
إنشاء المناطق الصناعية في جنوب غرب جمصه والعصافره مركز المطرية *

يلمع في سماء مصر كوكبة من أبناء الدقهلية كان لهم أثر فعال فى إثراء الحياة على أرض مصر نذكر منهم على سبيل المثال 
أبو التعليم في مصر على مبارك 
أستاذ الجيل احمد لطفي السيد 
رائد الرواية المصرية الدكتور محمد حسين هيكل 
رائد الصحافة الحديثة محمد التابعى 
شاعر الصخر محمود مختار 
شيخ المهندسين المهندس أحمد عبده الشرباصى 
كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم
أمير اللحن رياض السنباطى
رائد الفن الشعبى زكريا الحجاوى
شاعر الجندول على محمود طه
شاعر الحب كامل الشناوى
إمام الدعاة فضيلة الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى 
فضيلة الإمام الأكبر جاد الحق شيخ الأزهر الشريف السابق

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة البحر الأحمر 


محافظة البحر الأحمر من المحافظات الساحلية الحدودية لجمهورية مصر العربية وتبلغ مساحتها 130 ألف كم 2 وهذا يمثل 1/8 مساحة الجمهورية وتنحصر هذه المساحة بين خطي عرض ( 29 ، 22 ) ويحدها ساحل البحر الأحمر شرقاً بطول حوالي (1080 كم ) ويحدها من جهة الغرب محافظات( بنى سويف - المنيا - أسيوط - قنا - أسوان ) ومن الشمال محافظتي السويس والجيزة ومن الجنوب جمهورية السودان الشقيق - وتمتاز المحافظة بالمناخ الدافىْ المشمس طوال العام حيث انخفاض نسبة الرطوبة 
المدن الرئيسية رأس غارب -الغردقة - سفاجا - القصير -مرسى علم الشلاتين 

الأهمية الاستراتيجية
ترجع الأهمية الاستراتيجية للمحافظة لإمتدادها على ساحل البحر الأحمر وبعمق الصحراء الشرقية حتى وادى النيل مما يشكل أهمية استراتيجية لأمن مصر القومي بصفة خاصة وأمن المنطقة العربية بصفة عامة كما أنها تمثل منفذاً للصادرات والواردات لمحافظات الوجه القبلي وميناء بحري لحجاجها 

الأهمية الاقتصادية
تعتبر المحافظة من أهم محافظات مصر بالنسبة للثروة المعدنية نظراً لإحتوائها على الغالبية العظمي من الخامات الفلزية واللافلزية وأحجار الزينة وتتنوع هذه الثروات كالآتي 
البترول *
وتنتج المحافظة 76% من إنتاج الجمهورية ويتركز في منطقة رأس غارب و الجمشة و رأس شقير 
الذهب *
في منطقة أبو مروات / رأس غارب - زعتور وحمام / سفاجا - أم الروس وأم سمرة - البرامية والسكرى - أم حجاب / مرسى علم - الامنيت / شلاتين 
الحديد *
في منطقة أبو مروات / رأس غارب - وادي كريم / القصير - أم خميس جبل الحديد - أم نار / مرسى علم 
الرخام *
في المنطقة طريق الشيخ فضل - وادي الدب / رأس غارب - وادي الدعيج - وادي المياه - أم الصفاف / مرسي علم 
الفوسفات *
في المنطقة رأس جمشة / الغردقة - أم الحويطات / سفاجا - الحمراوين / القصير - أم ريجة / مرسى علم 
أحجار الزينة *
عقيق( وادي وصيف / سفاجا - وادي الجمال - أبو سويل مرسى علم ) - كورتز ( وادي سليمان / القصير ) - و زمرد ( زبارا - سكيت - أم حربة / مرسي علم ) _ الزبرجد فى وادي الجمال وأبو رشيد 
كما تتوفر خامات أخري مثل التلك - الرمال - البيضاء - النحاس - الجرانيت - الأسبوتوس - المايكا - الطفلة الجبس - الألومونيوم 

العيد القومي للمحافظة 
تحتفل المحافظة في 22 يناير من كل عام بعيدها القومي - وهو التاريخ الذي يوافق ذكرى معركة شدوان في 22 يناير سنة 1970 حيث شهدت جزيرة شدوان ملحمة شعبية أثناء حرب الإستنزاف حيث شارك أبناء المحافظة قواتهم المسلحة في دحر العدوان الغاشم على الجزيرة وتمثل ذلك في إمداد ومعاونة القوات المسلحة بكافة الوسائل والوسائط البحرية 

الأهمية السياحية 
تعتبر محافظة البحر الأحمر محافظة الأمل لكونها تتمتع بالشمس الساطعة والمناخ المعتدل طوال العام وكذلك الطبيعة الساحرة والرمال الناعمة بالإضافة إلى ما تحويه مياه البحر من أحياء مائية وشعب مرجانية تعتبر بحق ثروة وتتميز مدينة سفاجا بالرمال المشعة التي تعالج أمراض الصدفية والروماتيد كما تتواجد الأعشاب الطبية بأنواعها بجنوب المحافظة 

كما توجد مجموعه من الآثار الفرعونية والرومانية والقبطية والإسلامية كالآتي 
فرعوني وروماني : منطقة أم الفواخير - وادى الحمامات 235 كم جنوب الغردقة * 
قبطي : دير الأنبا انطونيوس 50 كم شمال الزعفرانة ودير الأنبا بولا 95 كم شمال رأس غارب * 
الإسلامية : ضريح أبو الحسن الشاذلي - وادي حميثرة 150 كم غرب مرسي علم - الطابية الإسلامية بالقصير * 

لكون المحافظة تتمتع بهذا المناخ والمقومات السياحي المتنوعة فقد تعددت أنشطة أنماط السياحة كالآتي 
الرياضات البحرية *
تتمثل في السياحة الشاطئية ورياضة الغوص ورياضة الألواح الشراعية وصيد الأسماك ويوجد بالمحافظة 150 مركزاً للغطس في كل من الغردقة وسفاجا 
السياحة العلاجية *
يتميز مناخ البحر الأحمر بالجو النقي الجاف طوال العام والشمس الساطعة وكذلك الإمكانيات العلاجية التي وهبها الله لهذة المنطقة من الرمال السوداء والمياه الدافئة وأشعة الشمس وخاصة منطقة سفاجا حيث أجريت الأبحاث العلمية التي أثبتت فاعليتها في بعض الأمراض 
السياحة الترفيهية *
هناك جزر الجفتون وشدوان منطقة جزر أبو منقار الغنية بأشجار المنجروف ومنطقة دشة الضبعة وجزيرة سفاجا وجزيرة يوتوبيا وجزيرة أم الجرسان وجزيرة الزبرجد ولأخوين 
السياحة التاريخية *
يرجع تاريخ المحافظة إلى العصر الفرعوني التي تتمثل آثارها في منطقة أم الفواخير في وادي الحمامات ( طريق ادفو مرسى علم ) ويرجع إلى العصور البطلمية الرومانية آثارها الباقية في جيل أبو دخان وكذا العصور الإسلامية والشاهد عليها قلعه قديمة يرجع تاريخها إلى العصر العثماني 
السياحة الدينية *
في العصر المسيحي كانت الصحراء الشرقية ملجأ للرهبان فكانت أقدم الأديرة و أهمها دير الأنبا أنطونيويوس ودير الأنبا بولا أما الأثر الإسلامي فهو ضريح الشيخ أبو الحسن الشاذلي في وادي حميثرة 
سياحة السفارى والمغامرات *
ينتشر هذا النمط السياحي بالمحافظة حيث تتمتع بمجموعة هائلة من السلاسل الجبلية التي تصلح لممارسة رياضة تسلق الجبال بالإضافة إلى وجود العديد من الوديان التي تصلح لممارسة رياضة ركوب الخيل والجمال وتوجد العديد من الضروب والمدقات التي تساعد على ممارسة رياضة سباق السيارات والدراجات البخارية رالى الفراعنة

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة المنيا عروس الصعيد 


تعتبر محافظة المنيا عروس الصعيد وتبلغ مساحتها ( 2263.5كم2 ) ؛ يقطن 79% من السكان القطاع الريفي الذي تبلغ مساحته ( 2109كم2) ؛ وتتكون محافظة المنيا من (9) مراكز إدارية ، (9) مدن بالإضافة إلى مدينة المنيا الجديدة وإجمالي الوحدات المحلية القروية (57) وحدة يتبعها (346) قرية تابعة ، (1429) عزبة ونجع 

تضم المحافظة جامعة المنيا والتي تشمل (9) كليات بالإضافة إلى كلية التربية النوعية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي ويبلغ عدد الطلاب ( 23456) طالب وعدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعي (15029 ) مدرسة تضم (164099 ) فصل يدرس بها ( 674375) تلميذ ؛ وكذلك (134) معهد تعليم أزهري تضم ( 982) فصل يدرس بها ( 33153) تلميذ 

يبلغ إجمالي المساحة المنزرعة في المحافظة ( 437656فدان) وتشتهر بإنتاج القطن والقمح والقصب والذرة الشامية والعنب والخضروات وأهمها الطماطم ؛ كما تقوم بالمحافظة صناعات على الزراعة مثل صناعة السكر وحلج القطن وإستخراج زيوت بذرة القطن والأعلاف والصابون وتجفيف البصل والثوم

أهم الاستثمارات بالمحافظة 
مصنع الأسمنت الأبيض *
مشروعات بمستشفي المنيا الجامعي *
استثمارات مدينة المنيا الجديدة *
استثمارات هيئة الأبينة التعليمية *
استكمال احتياجات الجامعة من الأجهزه *
استثمارات المنطقة الصناعية *

أهم المشروعات العملاقة 
كوبري المنيا العلوي على النيل *
قصر ثقافة المنيا *
المنطقة الصناعية بالمنيا *
صوامع الغلال *
مطاحن السلندرات *
مصنع السكر بأبو قرقاص *

وقد صدر قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 323 لسنة 1994 بإنشاء منطقة صناعية جديده شرق النيل جنوب مدينة المنيا بحولي 10كم مساحتها 1516 فدان

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة بنى سويف 



تعتبر محافظة بنى سويف ضمن التخطيط الإقليمي لشمال الصعيد يحدها شمالاً محافظة الجيزة وجنوباً محافظة المنيا وشرقاً محافظتي البحر الأحمر والسويس وغرباً محافظة الفيوم وتبلغ مساحة المحافظة الكلية ( 7169 كم2) كما يبلغ التعداد التقديري للسكان في يناير 96 (18601809 نسمه) يتواجد بالقطاع الريفي للمحافظة ( 1422340 نسمه) بنسبة تصل إلى 75% ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية بالمحافظة 2.69% سنوياً ؛ وتتكون محافظة بنى سويف من (7) مراكز إدارية ؛ (7) مدن ؛(38) وحدة محلية قروية ؛(220) قرية تابعة 

وتضم المحافظة (10) كليات تتبع جامعة القاهرة وكلية للتعليم الصناعى تتبع وزارة التعليم العالى وكلية للدراسات الإسلامية تتبع جامعة الأزهر ومحطة للبحوث الزراعية و(7) مراكز تدريب مهنية ، ويبلغ عدد فصول التعليم قبل الجامعي ( 12264) فصل للتعليم العام يتواجد منها بالقطاع الريفي ( 6107) فصل بنسبة 66.5% و(666) فصل للتعليم الأزهرى يتواجد منها بالقطاع الريفي (390) فصل بنسبة 53% من الفصول 

تبلغ إجمالى المساحة المنزرعة ( 264451 فدان ) وتتفوق المحافظة في إنتاجية القمح والقطن كما تتميز بإنتاجية البصل والثوم والشمام بالإضافة إلى النباتات الطبية والعطرية كما يبلغ إجمالي مساحة الأراضي القابلة للاستصلاح إلى ما يقرب من ( 51921 فدان) ، وتساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعي من خلال صناعة الأسمنت والطوب الطفلي والنسيج كصناعات كبري ، والسجاد والكليم اليدوي كصناعات صغرى ؛ وقد تم حصر أملاك الدولة بالمحافظة والتي تنوعت بين أراضى ( داخل وخارج الزمام - طرح نهر صناعية - بناء ) ويبلغ إجمالي مساحتها ( 805.5 )فدان داخل وخارج الزمام في نطاق الـ2 كم تصل قيمتها لحوالي (200 مليون جنية ) مصرى وبعد الـ 2 كم توجد أراضى صحراوية تبلغ حوالي مليون و300 ألف فدان 

أهم المناطق الصناعية 
منطقة الصناعات الخفيفة داخل كردون بنى سويف الجديده بمساحة 950 فدان تضم 139 قطعة مستكملة المرافق * 
تم حجزها بالكامل بل وبدأت بعض مصانعها في الإنتاج 
منطقة الصناعات المتوسطة داخل كردون بني سويف الجديدة * 
مجمع الصناعات الصغيرة على مساحة 36 فدان بشرق النيل تستوعب 300 ورشة * 
منطقة بياض العرب بمساحة 750 فدان * 
منطقة جبل النور بمساحة 500 فدان * 
منطقة كوم أبو راضى بمساحة 655 فدان * 
بالإضافة إلى منطقة للصناعات الثقيلة جارى إنشاؤها في صحراء الواسطي بمعرفة هيئة الاستثمار والمناطق الحرة 

أنجبت بنى سويف أعلاماً نبغوا في شتي الميادين منهم 
الإمام البوصيرى - الإمام البويطى - الإمام النويري - القديس أنطونيوس 
كما قدمت المحافظة عددا?ً كبيراً من الشهداء الأبطال الذين قدموا أرواحهم فداء لمصر عبر العصور 

آثار بنى سويف
تعتبر محافظة بني سويف متحفاً تاريخياً لكل العصور تشمل العديد من كنوز مصر حيث يوجد بها ثاني أقدم هرم مدرج في العالم والذى بناه "الملك حونى" أخر ملوك الأسرة الثالثة وأتم بناءة أبنه "الملك سنفرو" أول ملوك الأسرة الرابعة وهو والد الملك خوفو باني الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة - كما تتنوع الآثار الفرعونية في المراكز والقرى ( أبو صير أهناسيا _ جبانة سدمنت الجبل _ دشاشة _ الحيبة _ المضل ) وتتوزع في أرجاء المحافظة الآثار القبطية من كنائس وأديرة ومنها دير الأنبابولا ودير القديس أنطونيوس في مركز ناصر وكنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية بياض العرب شرق النيل ودير مارى جرجس بسدمنت الجبل ولقد عثر في المضل وهي قرية صغيرة في حضن الجبل الشرقي على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل تجاه مدينة بنى سويف على مقبرة صغيرة بها مومياء لطفلة صغيرة وجد تحت رأسها مخطوط كامل بالخط القبطي على جلد غزال واتضح من ترجمته أنه مزامير النبي داود وهو محفوظ بالمتحف القبطي حالياً ؛ وتتوزع الآثار الإسلامية في المحافظة حيث توجد مقبرة الأمير أحمد شديد بقرية سدس الأمراء ومقبرة مروان بن محمد في قرية أبو صير الملق ومسجد السيدة حورية في مدينة بنى سويف على بعد 18 كم وهو كهف ضخم في قلب الجبل بعمق حوالي 17 متر تتوزع الصواعد والهوابط من الآلباستر النقي في شكل خلاب وفي أرضية الكهف في الركن الشرقي منه يوجد مجري مائي ينخفض عن مستوي أرضية الكهف يعتقد أنه وسيلة تصريف المياه المتجمعة في الكهف

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة أسيوط 




تعتبر محافظة أسيوط من أعرق محافظات مصر وهى عاصمة محافظات الصعيد و تبلغ مساحتها الكلية 25926 كم2 والمساحة المأهولة منها 1558 كم2 يغطى القطاع الريفى منها 1365 كم2 بنسبة 72.8% من إجمالى المساحة المأهولة ؛ ويبلغ تعداد سكان المحافظة 2802185 نسمة وفقاُ للنتائج الأولية لتعداد السكان عام 1996 منهم 2038754 نسمة بالقطاع الريفى بنسبة 72.8% من إجمالى السكان 
تتكون المحافظة من (10) مراكز ؛ (10) مدن ؛ (2) حي وإجمالى الوحدات المحلية القروية(51) وحدة ، (184) قرية تابعة ، ( 833 ) عزبة ونجع بإجمالى( 1118 ) تجمع سكانى 

تحتفل المحافظة بعيدها القومى في 18 إبريل من كل عام وهى ذكرى ثورة بنى عدى ضد الفرنسيين سنة 1799 

توجد بالمحافظة أقدم جامعة إقليمية بالجمهورية وهى جامعة أسيوط العريقة والتي تضم ( 13 ) كلية بأسيوط وكلية بفرع الجامعة بمحافظة الوادى الجديد وبها فرع لجامعة الأزهر يضم ( 8 ) كليات وكليات التربية النوعية تابعة لوزارة التعليم العالى وعدد ( 1 ) معهد عالي ( 4 ) معهد فوق متوسط و ( 38 ) مركز تدريب مهني ويبلغ عدد المدارس التابعة للتعليم العام ( 1415 ) مدرسة منها (1063 ) بالريف ، 195 معهداً أزهرياً منها 141 معهداً بالريف 

يبلغ إجمالى المساحة المنزرعة في المحافظة ( 314665 فدان ) ؛ وتشتهر محافظة أسيوط بإنتاج القطن والقمح والذرة الشامية والذرة البلدى والفول السودانى كما يوجد في أسيوط مشروع وادي الأسيوطى ويهدف إلى التوسع الزراعى بإضافة 42 ألف فدان إلى المساحة المنزرعة خصص منها 10 الأف فدان لتوزيعها على شباب الخريجين والمستثمرين كما يجرى إستصلاح عشرة آلاف فدان بوادي الشيح 

تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعى بصناعات كبرى مثل السماد والأدوية والأسمنت والبترول ؛ وصناعات صغرى أهمها الكليم والسجاد والأخشاب المطعمة بالأصداف ومنتجات سن الفيل حيث يوجد بمحافظة أسيوط (4) مناطق صناعية الأولى بأسيوط ومساحتها 2.940 مليون م2 والثانية بمركز أبنوب ومساحتها 819 ألف م2 والثالثة بمركز أبو تيج ومساحتها 143 ألف م2 والرابعة بمركز ديروط وتبلغ مساحتها 454 ألف م2 وقد بدأت بعض المصانع بهذه المناطق في الإنتاج بالإضافة إلى مجمع للصناعات الصغيرة بساحل سليم على مساحة 231 ألف م2 

تعد إقامة مدينة أسيوط الجديدة ( المروه ) على مساحة أربعة آلاف فدان منها 1300 فدان مساحة سكنية والباقي مساحات خضراء فرصة طيبة و مساعدة على تنشيط التجارة والسياحة بين أسيوط والبحر الأحمر و خلق منطقة جذب سياحي في المحمية الطبيعية بوادى الأسيوطى وكذلك استثمار الموارد الطبيعية بمحاجر وادي الأسيوطى 

توجد بالمحافظة 38 منطقة جذب سياحي من أهمها مسجد ألفرغل بأبو تيج والدير المحرق بالقوصية والمعهد الدينى الأزهرى والمسجد الأموى ومسجد المجاهدين بمدينة أسيوط ومن المعالم الحديثة محمية وادي الأسيوطى وقناطر أسيوط على النيل 

من ابرز أعلام أسيوط 
الإمام جلال الدين السيوطى 
الزعيم عمر مكرم 
الأديب مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطى 
محمد محمود باشا رئيس وزراء اسبق 
فضيلة الشيخ حسنين مخلوف مفتى مصر الأسبق 
الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر 
الشيخ أحمد حسن الباقورى وزير الأوقاف الأسبق 
كمال حسن على رئيس وزراء اسبق 
الشاعر محمود حسن إسماعيل 
الصحفى أحمد بهاء الدين 
الدكتور محمود محفوظ وزير الصحة الأسبق 
الدكتور جمال العطيفى وزير الثقافة الأسبق 
إسماعيل القباني وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق 

تعتبر محافظة أسيوط من أعرق محافظات مصر وهى عاصمة محافظات الصعيد و تبلغ مساحتها الكلية 25926 كم2 والمساحة المأهولة منها 1558 كم2 يغطى القطاع الريفى منها 1365 كم2 بنسبة 72.8% من إجمالى المساحة المأهولة ؛ ويبلغ تعداد سكان المحافظة 2802185 نسمة وفقاُ للنتائج الأولية لتعداد السكان عام 1996 منهم 2038754 نسمة بالقطاع الريفى بنسبة 72.8% من إجمالى السكان 
تتكون المحافظة من (10) مراكز ؛ (10) مدن ؛ (2) حي وإجمالى الوحدات المحلية القروية(51) وحدة ، (184) قرية تابعة ، ( 833 ) عزبة ونجع بإجمالى( 1118 ) تجمع سكانى 

تحتفل المحافظة بعيدها القومى في 18 إبريل من كل عام وهى ذكرى ثورة بنى عدى ضد الفرنسيين سنة 1799 

توجد بالمحافظة أقدم جامعة إقليمية بالجمهورية وهى جامعة أسيوط العريقة والتي تضم ( 13 ) كلية بأسيوط وكلية بفرع الجامعة بمحافظة الوادى الجديد وبها فرع لجامعة الأزهر يضم ( 8 ) كليات وكليات التربية النوعية تابعة لوزارة التعليم العالى وعدد ( 1 ) معهد عالي ( 4 ) معهد فوق متوسط و ( 38 ) مركز تدريب مهني ويبلغ عدد المدارس التابعة للتعليم العام ( 1415 ) مدرسة منها (1063 ) بالريف ، 195 معهداً أزهرياً منها 141 معهداً بالريف 

يبلغ إجمالى المساحة المنزرعة في المحافظة ( 314665 فدان ) ؛ وتشتهر محافظة أسيوط بإنتاج القطن والقمح والذرة الشامية والذرة البلدى والفول السودانى كما يوجد في أسيوط مشروع وادي الأسيوطى ويهدف إلى التوسع الزراعى بإضافة 42 ألف فدان إلى المساحة المنزرعة خصص منها 10 الأف فدان لتوزيعها على شباب الخريجين والمستثمرين كما يجرى إستصلاح عشرة آلاف فدان بوادي الشيح 

تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعى بصناعات كبرى مثل السماد والأدوية والأسمنت والبترول ؛ وصناعات صغرى أهمها الكليم والسجاد والأخشاب المطعمة بالأصداف ومنتجات سن الفيل حيث يوجد بمحافظة أسيوط (4) مناطق صناعية الأولى بأسيوط ومساحتها 2.940 مليون م2 والثانية بمركز أبنوب ومساحتها 819 ألف م2 والثالثة بمركز أبو تيج ومساحتها 143 ألف م2 والرابعة بمركز ديروط وتبلغ مساحتها 454 ألف م2 وقد بدأت بعض المصانع بهذه المناطق في الإنتاج بالإضافة إلى مجمع للصناعات الصغيرة بساحل سليم على مساحة 231 ألف م2 

تعد إقامة مدينة أسيوط الجديدة ( المروه ) على مساحة أربعة آلاف فدان منها 1300 فدان مساحة سكنية والباقي مساحات خضراء فرصة طيبة و مساعدة على تنشيط التجارة والسياحة بين أسيوط والبحر الأحمر و خلق منطقة جذب سياحي في المحمية الطبيعية بوادى الأسيوطى وكذلك استثمار الموارد الطبيعية بمحاجر وادي الأسيوطى 

توجد بالمحافظة 38 منطقة جذب سياحي من أهمها مسجد ألفرغل بأبو تيج والدير المحرق بالقوصية والمعهد الدينى الأزهرى والمسجد الأموى ومسجد المجاهدين بمدينة أسيوط ومن المعالم الحديثة محمية وادي الأسيوطى وقناطر أسيوط على النيل 

من ابرز أعلام أسيوط 
الإمام جلال الدين السيوطى 
الزعيم عمر مكرم 
الأديب مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطى 
محمد محمود باشا رئيس وزراء اسبق 
فضيلة الشيخ حسنين مخلوف مفتى مصر الأسبق 
الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر 
الشيخ أحمد حسن الباقورى وزير الأوقاف الأسبق 
كمال حسن على رئيس وزراء اسبق 
الشاعر محمود حسن إسماعيل 
الصحفى أحمد بهاء الدين 
الدكتور محمود محفوظ وزير الصحة الأسبق 
الدكتور جمال العطيفى وزير الثقافة الأسبق 
إسماعيل القباني وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة قنا
إحدى محافظات إقليم جنوب الصعيد محافظة قنا إحدى محافظات إقليم جنوب الصعيد يحدها شمالاً محافظة سوهاج وجنوباً محافظة اسوان وشرقـاً محافظة البحر الأحمر وغرباً محافظة الوادى الجديد وتبلغ المساحة الكلية للمحافظة 10265.5 كيلو متر مربع ( كم2 ) والمساحة المأهولة 1609.65 كم2 كما يبلغ عدد سكان المحافظة طبقاً للنتائج الأولية لتعداد 96 ( 2441.42 نسمة ) كذلك يبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية للمحافظه 2.59% ؛ وتبلغ الكثافة السكانية بها 1517فرد لكل كيلو متر مربع وتتكون المحافظة من ( 11 ) مركز ادارى ، ( 11 ) مدينة ، ( 51 ) وحدة محلية قروية ( 135 ) قرية ، ( 1639 )كفر ونجع 

ويتوفر بالمحافظة كافة المقومات الأساسية والضرورية اللازمة للتنمية الشاملة والمتواصلة من ثروات تعدينية وأراضى زراعية وقابلة للإستصلاح والأستزراع والعديد من الأماكن الأثرية والسياحية إلى جانب توفر القوى العاملة في مختلف التخصصات 

تضم المحافظة عدد 7 كليات ، 6 معاهد ، يدرس بـها اكثر من 19 ألف طالب وطالبة إلى جانب 5 مراكز للتدريب المهني ؛ وفى مراحل التعليم قبل الجامعي يبلغ عدد التلاميذ بالمحافظة 573.22 تلميذ و تلميذة بالتعليم العام، 68.884 تلميذ وتلميذة بالتعليم الأزهرى 

وتعتبر محافظة قنا من المحافظات الزراعية الصناعية ففي الزراعة تعتبر أولى المحافظات في إنتاج قصب السكر ومن أكثر المحافظات إنتاجا للطماطم والموز والسمسم والكركديه ؛ وفى مجال الصناعة يتوافر بـها أربعة مصانع للسكر بالإضافة إلى أكبر مجمع لصناعة الألومونيوم في الشرق الأوسط وكذا مصنع الغزل والنسيج بقنا 

تزخر المحافظة بالعديد من المعالم الأثرية التي تعبر عن فترات مختلفة من الحضارة المصرية فنجد من الآثار الفرعونية دندرة ومعبد آسنا وآثار مدينة قوص ومعبد قـفط ومن الآثار الإسلامية نجد مسجد سيدي عبد الرحيم القنائى كما نذكر من الآثار القبطية دير القديس مار جرجس بأرمنت ومن المعالـم الأثرية الأخرى قصر الأمير يوسف 

تسعى المحافظة دائماً إلى الارتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطنين من خلال الخطط الطموحة للتنمية الشاملة 
في مجال التنمية الصناعية 
أقامت المحافظة عدد ( 2 ) منطقة صناعية في كل من قفط ونجع حمادى تبلغ مساحة كل واحدة ( 500 فدان ) وتم تزويدهما بالخدمات الأساسية من مياه شرب والكهرباء والطرق الصرف الصحي وتم طرحها على المستثمرين إلى جانب التخطيط لإقامة مصانع عملاقة للأسمنت وورق الصحف والأعلاف والعطور والصلصلة تعتمد على ما هو متوفر من خامات وموارد كافية لهذه الصناعات كذا إقامة منطقة للصناعات الصغيرة تستوعب حوالي 300 وحدة للصناعات الصغيرة الخاصة بشباب الخريجين 

فى مجال التنمية الزراعية 
يتوافر بالمحافظة أكثر من (115 ألف فدان ) قابلة للإستصلاح 

لقد قدمت محافظة قنا العديد من أبنائها المخلصين الذين شاركوا في إثراء مختلف المجالات في مصر نذكر منهم على سبيل المثال 
من الوزراء السابقين المرحوم مكرم عبيد وزير المالية السابق في حكومة الوفد 
الأستاذ الدكتور ماهر مهران أول وزير للسكان في مصر 
الأستاذ أنور أبو سحلي وزير العدل السابق 
الإعلامى الكبير الأستاذ فهمي عمر 
ومن الشعراء والأدباء الأساتذة عبد الرحمن الأبنودى -أمل دنقل - الطاهر مكي - عبد الرحيم منصور 
الفيلسوف والمفكر الإسلامي الكبير الأستاذ الدكتور رشدي فكار وغيرهم كثيرون في مختلف المجالات والتخصصات

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة أسوان 
بوابة مصر المحروسة من جهة الجنوب 
تعتبر محافظة أسوان بوابة مصر المحروسة من جهة الجنوب و هي حلقة الربط بين شطرى وادى النيل شماله وجنوبه وهى نقطة الإتصال بين مصر وإفريقيا ، والمحافظة تقع ضمن إقليم جنوب الصعيد وتبلغ المساحة الكلية للمحافظة بالكيلو متر المربع 34608 ؛ كما يبلغ عدد سكان المحافظة طبقاً للنتائج الأولية لتعداد 96 ( 973671 نسمـة ) منهم في القطاع الريفى ( 556.867 نسمة ) بنسبة 57.2% ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية للمحافظة 2.03% وتتكون المحافظة من عدد (5) مراكز إدارية ، وعدد (10) مدن ، عدد (30) وحدة محلية قروية وعدد (93) قرية ، وعدد (583) كفر ونجع 

تضم محافظة أسوان عدد (5) كليات ،عدد (5) معهد ، عدد (15) مركز للتدريب المهنى؛ ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى (751) مدرسة للتعليم العام منهم (431) مدرسة بالقطاع الريفى 

تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة بالمحافظة 146886 فدان وتشتهر بزراعة قصب السكر والبلح وقد بلغ إنتاج محصول قصب السكر عام 96 حوالى 3299453 طن وبلغ متوسط إنتاج الفدان 46.39 طن 

كما تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعى حيث يتوفر بها صناعات السكر والسبائك المعدنية والأسمدة والكيماويات والبناء والحراريات وتجهيز وتعبئة الأسماك وتعبئة البلح ومنتجاته 

وعلى طريق التنمية الشاملة والمتواصلة التي تـهدف إلى الإرتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطن الأسوانى تتعدد المشروعات وتزداد الإستثمارات التي نذكر منها على سبيل المثال 
مشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي بمراكز أجفو وكوم أمبو ودرا ونصر النوبة * 
مشروع تنمية الصناعات الحرفية والصغيرة * 
مشروع إنشاء البنية الأساسية بمنطقة الصداقة بأسوان * 
مشروع المنطق الصناعى بالشلال بأسوان * 
مشروعات إستصلاح الأراضى في وادى الصعايده ووادى النقرة * 
إلي جانب العديد من المشروعات الصناعية العملاقة القائمة فعلاً على أرض المحافظة كمصانع السكر ولب الورق والفيروسيليكون والفوسفات والأسمدة إلي جانب المشروع القومى العملاق لتنمية جنوب الوادى والذى يمثل نقلة حضارية هائلة لمصر كلها إلي مشارف القرن الواحد والعشرين 

لقد خرج من بين ابناء أسوان الكثير من أهل العلم والروايه والأدب الذين أثروا الحياه الفكريه والأدبيه والفنيه والدينية في مصر والعالم العربى والإسلامىنذكر منهم 
فى العصر القديم
العالم الأدفوى صاحب الطالع السعيد هارون بن محمد الأسواني من علماء الفقه المالكى 
حزم بن عبد الله الأسواني من علماء الفقه الشافعى 
بلال بن يحيى الأسواني من علماء الحديث 
وفى العصر الحديث 
الأديب والفيلسوف العظيم عباس محمود العقاد 
المجاهد الكبير محمد صالح حرب 
الفنان أحمد عثمان الذى يعتبر علامه من علامات فن النحت في العالم العربي وأول عميد لكلية الفنون الجميلة بالإسكندرية 
الشيخ الصادق عرجون 
الشيخ القاضى الجداوى وغيرهم كثيرون ممن كان لهم أبلغ الأثر في إثراء العلم والفكر والأدب 

تعتبر محافظة أسوان بوابة مصر المحروسة من جهة الجنوب و هي حلقة الربط بين شطرى وادى النيل شماله وجنوبه وهى نقطة الإتصال بين مصر وإفريقيا ، والمحافظة تقع ضمن إقليم جنوب الصعيد وتبلغ المساحة الكلية للمحافظة بالكيلو متر المربع 34608 ؛ كما يبلغ عدد سكان المحافظة طبقاً للنتائج الأولية لتعداد 96 ( 973671 نسمـة ) منهم في القطاع الريفى ( 556.867 نسمة ) بنسبة 57.2% ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية للمحافظة 2.03% وتتكون المحافظة من عدد (5) مراكز إدارية ، وعدد (10) مدن ، عدد (30) وحدة محلية قروية وعدد (93) قرية ، وعدد (583) كفر ونجع 

تضم محافظة أسوان عدد (5) كليات ،عدد (5) معهد ، عدد (15) مركز للتدريب المهنى؛ ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى (751) مدرسة للتعليم العام منهم (431) مدرسة بالقطاع الريفى 

تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة بالمحافظة 146886 فدان وتشتهر بزراعة قصب السكر والبلح وقد بلغ إنتاج محصول قصب السكر عام 96 حوالى 3299453 طن وبلغ متوسط إنتاج الفدان 46.39 طن 

كما تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعى حيث يتوفر بها صناعات السكر والسبائك المعدنية والأسمدة والكيماويات والبناء والحراريات وتجهيز وتعبئة الأسماك وتعبئة البلح ومنتجاته 

وعلى طريق التنمية الشاملة والمتواصلة التي تـهدف إلى الإرتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطن الأسوانى تتعدد المشروعات وتزداد الإستثمارات التي نذكر منها على سبيل المثال 
مشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي بمراكز أجفو وكوم أمبو ودرا ونصر النوبة * 
مشروع تنمية الصناعات الحرفية والصغيرة * 
مشروع إنشاء البنية الأساسية بمنطقة الصداقة بأسوان * 
مشروع المنطق الصناعى بالشلال بأسوان * 
مشروعات إستصلاح الأراضى في وادى الصعايده ووادى النقرة * 
إلي جانب العديد من المشروعات الصناعية العملاقة القائمة فعلاً على أرض المحافظة كمصانع السكر ولب الورق والفيروسيليكون والفوسفات والأسمدة إلي جانب المشروع القومى العملاق لتنمية جنوب الوادى والذى يمثل نقلة حضارية هائلة لمصر كلها إلي مشارف القرن الواحد والعشرين 

لقد خرج من بين ابناء أسوان الكثير من أهل العلم والروايه والأدب الذين أثروا الحياه الفكريه والأدبيه والفنيه والدينية في مصر والعالم العربى والإسلامىنذكر منهم 
فى العصر القديم
العالم الأدفوى صاحب الطالع السعيد هارون بن محمد الأسواني من علماء الفقه المالكى 
حزم بن عبد الله الأسواني من علماء الفقه الشافعى 
بلال بن يحيى الأسواني من علماء الحديث 
وفى العصر الحديث 
الأديب والفيلسوف العظيم عباس محمود العقاد 
المجاهد الكبير محمد صالح حرب 
الفنان أحمد عثمان الذى يعتبر علامه من علامات فن النحت في العالم العربي وأول عميد لكلية الفنون الجميلة بالإسكندرية 
الشيخ الصادق عرجون 
الشيخ القاضى الجداوى وغيرهم كثيرون ممن كان لهم أبلغ الأثر في إثراء العلم والفكر والأدب

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة سوهاج 
 إحدى محافظات الوجه القلبى 

تعتبر محافظة سوهاج إحدى محافظات الوجه القلبى وتبعد 467 كيلو متر ( كم ) عن القاهرة ، يحدها شمالاً محافظة أسيوط وجنوباً محافظة قنا وشرقاً محافظة البحر الأحمر وغرباً محافظة الوادى الجديد وتمتد المحافظة طولاُ بنحو 125 كم على نهر النيل ؛ وتبلغ مساحة المحافظة الكلية 6546 كيلو متر مربع ( كم2 ) والمساحة المأهولة 154.7 كم2 يغطى القطاع الريفى منها 130.7 كم2 بنسبة 84% ويبلغ عدد السكان التقديري في يناير96 إجمالى 314200 نسمة منهم بالقطاع الريفي 2452315 نسمة بنسبة 78% من إجمالى السكان ؛ ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية 2.38% ؛ وتتكون المحافظة من (11) مركز إدارى ؛ (11) مدينة ؛ (3) أحياء ؛ (51) وحدة محلية قروية ؛ (268) قرية تابعة ؛ (1217) كفر ونجع بإجمالى (1468) تجمع سكني ريفى 

وتضم المحافظة (7) كليات ، ومركزاً للبحث العلمى ،(12) مركز للتدريب المهني ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم قبل الجامعى (1247) مدرسة للتعليم العام يتواجد منها في القطاع الريفى (917) مدرسة بنسبة 73.5 % ,(317) مدرسة للتعليم الأزهرى يتواجد منهم بالقطاع الريفى (311) مدرسة 

تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة 295600 فدان وتبلغ المساحة القابلة للإستصلاح 22058 فدان وتشتهر بمحاصيل القمح والبصل والفول والقطن والقصب والذرة الشامية والرفيعة ، كما تبلغ إجمالى المساحة القابلة للإستصلاح 17011 فدان 

تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعي من خلال صناعة السكر ؛ الغزل والنسيج ؛ هدرجة الزيوت ؛ دقيق السيمولينا ؛ المكرونة كصناعات كبرى والنسيج اليدوى ؛ الكليم والسجاد ونجارة الأثاث كصناعات صغرى كما أن هناك العديد من المشروعات العملاقة بالمحافظة منها مشروعات الصرف الصحي و مصنع سكر جرجا ؛ عجائن المكرونه بطما ؛ المنطقة الصناعية غرب سوهاج 

وقد قدمت محافظة سوهاج من خيرة أبنائها الكثير الذين أعطوا لمصر والعالم العربى والإسلامي عطاءاُ كبيراُ في شتي المجالات نذكر منهم من رواد النهضة العلمية الحديثة 
الشيخ رفاعة رافع الطهطاوى 
الشيخ على يوسف المؤيد 
الشيخ مصطفى المراغى شيخ الجامع الأزهر السابق 
الأمام الأكبر الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى شيخ الجامع الأزهر الشريف حالياُ 
السيد اللواء عمر عبد الآخر محافظ القاهرة 
المستشار أحمد عبد الرحيم حمادى وكيل مجلس الشعب 
الدكتور محمد هشام الشريف مستشار وزير الدولة للتنمية الإدارية والمشرف العام على مراكز المعلومات ودعم إتخاذ القرار برئاسة مجلس الوزراء 
العميد على عثمان على بلتك قائد عمليتي تدمير المدمرتين بيت شاف وبيت يم الإسرائيليتين 
مهندس عبد الحميد بدوي مزيد مدير أبحاث الحديد والصلب بالواحات البحرية

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الفيوم
 الصحراء الغربية 

محافظة الفيوم واحة خضراء تقع في الصحراء الغربية في الجنوب الغربى من محافظة القاهرة وهى أحدى محافظات أقليم شمال الصعيد وتبلغ المساحة الكلية 4549 كم2 وهى محاطة بالصحراء من كل جوانبها فيما عدا الجنوب الشرقى حيث تتصل بمحافظة بنى سويف ؛ تبلغ مساحة الريف 4459 كم2 بنسبة 99% من إجمالى المحافظة 0 يبلغ تقدير سكان المحافظة في يناير96 ( 3.034 مليون نسمه) يتواجد منهم في القطاع الريفي 1.73 مليون نسمة بنسبة 85% ويبلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية بالمحافظة 2.54% . تتكون المحافظة من (5) مراكز إدارية تضم (5) مدن و ( 42) وحدة محلية قروية تضم ( 161) قرية تابعة و(1621) عزبة ؛ بإجمالي (1781) تجمع سكنى ريفى 

تضم محافظة الفيوم (10) كليات جامعيه تابعة لجامعة القاهرة و (14) مركز تدريب مهني ويبلغ عدد فصول التعليم قبل الجامعي (9338) فصل للتعليم العام منهم (7079) فصل في القطاع الريفى بنسبة 76% و (709) فصل للتعليم الأزهري منهم (539) فصل في القطاع الريفى بنسبة 76% من الإجمالي 

يبلغ إجمالي المساحة المنزرعه في المحافظة (342055 فدان) وتشتهر بزراعة الفاكهة والقمح والقطن والذرة الشامية وعباد الشمس 

تساهم المحافظة في النشاط الصناعي بصناعات صغيرة كصناعة الكليم والسجاد والخزف والفخار 

أهم الإستثمارات بالمحافظة 
مشروع بناء سنترال جديد *
مشروع إنشاء ( 1084 ) وحدة إسكان إقتصادي لمحدودي الدخل *
مشروع إنشاء (2181) وحدة إسكان متوسط *
مشروع إنشاء محطة محولات كهرباء 220/132/66/11 ك . ف *

أهم المناطق الصناعية
منطقة كوم أوشيم وهي على مساحة 1050 فدان وجارى العمل فيها وتخطيطها وتجهيزها 
المنطقة الصناعية
مساحتها 1102 فدان وتنقسم إلى مرحلتين وتقع على طريق الفيوم القاهرة بمدخل المحافظة 
المرحلة الأولى
مساحتها 302 فدان وقد تم تجميع أراضى المرحلة الأولى بالكامل وتخصيصها للمستثمرين وقد صنفت الصناعات بها إلى صناعات دوائية ومستلزمات طبية - صناعات مواد غذائية صناعات كهربائية صناعات بلاستيك - صناعات جلدية وكيماوية - صناعات ملابس جاهزة صناعات معدنية - صناعات مواد بناء 
المرحلة الثانية 
تضم 800 فدان وقد بدأ العمل في تمهيد وتسوية الطرق الداخلية بطول 55 كم وأوشكت على الانتهاء

----------


## ابن مصر

محافظة الوادي الجديد

تقع محافظة الوادي الجديد في جنوب غرب الجمهورية وتشمل الأجزاء الجنوبية من الصحراء الغربية بنسبة 56% من مساحتها ، وتشترك في الحدود الدولية مع ليبيا غرباً ، والسودان جنوباً أما حدودها فهي تشترك مع كردونات محافظتي الجيزة ومرسى مطروح شمالاً ومحافظات( المنيا - أسيوط - قنا - أسوان ) شرقاً 

تعتبرمحافظة الوادي الجديد من أكبر المحافظات من ناحية المساحة ومن أقلها في الكثافة السكانية حيث تبلغ مساحة المحافظة 376505 كم2 أما عددالسكان في نهاية عام 1996 فقد بلغ 141737 نسمه منهم 73318 نسمه في القطاع الريفي بنسبة 51.7% كما بلغ معدل الزيادة السكانية 2% تقريبا

العاصمة الإدارية للمحافظة هي مدينة الخارجة وتبعد عن القاهرة 600كم في اتجاه الجنوب الغربي وتبعد عن مدينة أسيوط 228 كم في نفس الإتجاة وتقع مدينة موط عاصمة مركزالداخلةعلى مسافة 190 كم في اتجاه غرب مدينة الخارجة ويقع مركزالفرافرة على مسافة 350 كم في اتجاه شمال غرب مدينة الداخلة وتتكون المحافظة من (3) مراكز إدارية تضم (3) مدن كما تضم(17) وحدة محلية قروية تشمل (110) قرية

تضم المحافظة فرع لكلية التربية جامعة أسيوط وجارى إنشاء كلية للزراعة ويبلغ عدد مدارس التعليم العام فى محافظة الوادى الجديد 230 مدرسة منها 154 مدرسة بالقطاع الريفي بنسبة 67% وعدد 29 معهداً للتعليم الأزهري منها 15 بالقطاع الريفي

تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة 69717 فدان ومن أهم المحاصيل البلح حيث يبلغ عدد أشجار النخيل اكثر من مليون نخله وكذلك محاصيل القمح والبصل والطماطم 

من أهم الصناعات بالمحافظة صناعة تعبئة وتغليف البلح ؛ السجاد والكليم ؛ الأرابيسك من جريد النخيل ؛ تقطير الزيوت العطرية وبعض الصناعات الغذائية 

ويعتبر مشروع فوسفات أبو طرطور من أهم المشروعات التعدينية العملاقة على مستوى الجمهورية حيث يقدر احتياطى الخام بنحو 987 مليون طن ويهدف المشروع إلى إنتاج 202 مليون طن ركاز فوسفات سنوياً وقد تفضل السيد الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك بافتتاح المشروع في يوليو 1995 م ومن أهم المشروعات القومية الكبرى مشروع تنمية جنوب الوادي والذي بكل المقاييس تعتبر نقلة حضارية شاملة تدخل بها مصرنا العزيزة القرن الحادي والعشرين 


  منقولة من احدي المنتديات المصرية للااستفادة
ابن مصر

----------


## بحر الإسكندرية

ربنا يكرمك ,
دي معلومات جميلة جدا , و تفيد أكتر الناس اللي مقيمين بالخارج و اللي موجودين في مصر من فتره بسيطة .

ربنا يكتر من أمثالك والله ::

----------


## ابن مصر

بحر الإسكندرية
اشكرك اخي العزيز
وتحياتي لك
وبيسعدني مرورك 
واذا لي ملحظة علي ردك
وهي حتي مصرين كتير في مصر 
لا يعرفوا الكتير عنها ولا عن كتير
 من مدنها الرائعة وعاداتها الجميلة!!
تحياتي لك
ابن مصر

----------


## Al Umdah

شكرا علي المعلومات

التوقيع

الجاهل

----------


## maistro

ابن مصـــــــــر 
أحلى وأرق وأعظم تحيــــــــة من أسوان اقصى الجنـوب الى مرسى مطروح أقصى الشمال الغربى وأيضا الى سيناء أقصى الشرق .
تحياتى لك عبر مدن ومحافظات مصر كلها 
شكرا لمجهوداتك العظيمة 
هل عجزنا نحن أعضاء المنتدى فى كيفية تكريم هذا الابن المصرى البار والذى وضع أروع بصمات فى هذا المنتدى الراقى .
فليكرم ابن مصـر منا نحن الأعضاء طالما أن ادارة المنتدى لم تحرك ساكنا .
المايستـرو

----------


## ابن مصر

اخي العزيز Al Umdahباشاة
اشكرك علي الرد وانت شرفتني 
تسلم
ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

اخي العزيز احرجتني بكلامك الصادق الجميل

----------


## ابن مصر

::

----------


## شاهين

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ عاشق تراب مصر

بس اعتقد ان عيد الجيزة القومي في 31 مارس
يمكن غلطة مطبعية  ::

----------


## lost

*شكرا جدا يا ابن مصر  بجد  انا كنت فى اشد الاحتياج لهذه المعلومات بس كما جميلك  لان انا اسمع ان احنا عندنا 24 محافظة مش 22  هات لينا الاتنين التانين 

تحياتى لك ولحبك لمصر*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*تسلم ايدك وعينك ويديك الصحة
 والعافية ياابن مصر
يكرمك ربنا ان شاء الله
فعلا موضوع جميل 
ومعلومات قيمة
جدااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*أخى الكريم

ابـن مصــر

موضوع رائع ومجهود طيب

سلمت يداك ووفقك الله دوماً لما يحبه ويرضاه


وتقبل ارق تحياتى*

----------


## أسد

بسم الله ما شاء الله 

أرفع رفع الله قدر صاحبه 

جزيتم خيرا 

أخوك / أسد  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

اشكرك يا اسد عالرفع... لسه من كام يوم كنت بسأل نفسي مصر فيها كام محافطة و همه ايه!!
جهل بقى معلش بس مش أنا لوحدي ده كل اللي سألته
موضوع رائع يا ابن مصر أكيد خد منك وقت ومجهود كبير... جزاك الله كل خير... أنا حاحتفظ بالموضوع عشان اقراه حتة حتة

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههه
مين جاب سيره الشراقوه ههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا ابن مصر
ولو انى ما شوفتكش من فتره
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسد

الأخت العزيزة / نونا



> اشكرك يا اسد عالرفع... لسه من كام يوم كنت بسأل نفسي مصر فيها كام محافطة و همه ايه!!
> جهل بقى معلش بس مش أنا لوحدي ده كل اللي سألته


شكر علي واجب [ من يستحق الشكر صاحب الموضوع - بارك الله فيه ] 
بالنسبة إلي سألكِ ..... فمحافظات مصر 26 محافظة أذكرهم كالتالي

1)	القاهرة 2) الإسكندرية 3) الجيزة 4) بور سعيد 5) السويس 6) دمياط 7) الدقهلية 8) الشرقية 9) القليوبية 10) كفر الشيخ 11) الغربية 12) المنوفية 13) البحيرة 14) الإسماعيلية 15) بني سويف 16) الفيوم 17) المنيا 18) أسيوط 19) سوهاج 20) قنا 21) أسوان 22) البحر الأحمر 23) الوادي الجديد 24) مطروح 25) سناء الشمالية 26) أختها الجنوبية - سيناء الجنوبية 

أعلاهم من حيث كثافة السكان ====> القاهرة <===== ثم الجيزة ثم الشرقية 

أي خدمة يا ستنا [ أهم حاجة مش تنسي تدعي لنا ] 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الأخ العزيز / مظلوم [ علي الرغم من كوني أراك غير مظلوم - آخذ ذرع التكريم بتقول مظلوم ألف مبروك أيها العزيز] 



> هههههههههههههههه
> مين جاب سيره الشراقوه ههههههههههههه


بكل خير صدقني , هو حد يقدر يقول عليهم حاجة يكفي أنهم ولاد عم الصعايدة ......... بس مش قلتلي هو أنت من أي مكان من الشرقية ؟؟
أوعي تكون من الزقازيق أم  بلبيس أم  أبو كبير أم أنت من الحسينية   أم من العاصمة الثاني للشرقية [ مدينة فاقوس ] أم من الناحية التانية  خالص من أبو حماد ....... 

علي كل حال هم مدائن زى العسل , بس مش تسألني أنا من أي محافظة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى احنا الترتيب التالت يا اسد ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا باشا وتسلم لنا يا رب
وانا يا باشا من الزقازيق
ومعرفتك للمناطق  ومعرفتك للمثل القديم بتاع الشراقوه والصعايده بيقول انك شرقاوى صميم هههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

طبعا إحنا لازم نشكر إبن مصرعلى المعلومات الجميله جدا دى و أنا فعلا كنت محتاج شويه معلومات منها و كنت بدور عليها بس هو كتر خيره جابهالى كلها فى مكان واحد .... تسلم ايدك يا غالي ::  
أنووووووووبيس .......حبيب قلبى ... دا إنت بلدياتى بقى و انا مش واخد بالى أنا كمان زقزوقى أصيل بس للاسف مش مقيم فيها حاليا

بس انا عاوز اضيف حاجه مهمه جدا برضو عن الشرقيه .. و هى إن الزعيم الخالد أحمد عرابى كان من الشرقيه و هو رمز الشرقية و جامعتها و بردو احب إعرف الناس إن الشرقيه لها تاريخ فرعونى عريق جدا و هناك آثار تل بسطه تشهد على هذا و ايضا كانت هى بوابه مصر الشرقيهو عاصمتها الشماليه على ما اعتقد ايام (أحمس) الله يمسيه بالخير و كان إسمها على ايامه (هواريس) و كانت هى اخر الاماكن اللتى طرد منها القائد العظيم (احمس) الهكسوس الى الصحراء خارج أرض مصر.

----------


## tgred5

ايه الجمال دا 
شكرا لأبناء مصر 
وابناء الشرقيه خاصه

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا دووووووووووحه 
واجدع سلام للبلديات ههههههههههه
استاذ وافى اهلا بيك معانا فى منتدانا بين اسرتك الجديده اسره ابناء مصر
وبانتظار مشاركاتك القيمه
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## جوليا

تسلم يداك موضوع هائل وقيم جد جدا ::

----------


## حنـــــان

متشكرة يا أسد جزاك الله كل خير

هيه حاجة تكسف اني معرفش بس انا عايشة بره مصر طول عمري ولسه باتعرف عليها  ::  

بس فعلا بأسأل ناس كتير في سني مصر فيها كام محافظة محدش بيعرف! غالبا الجيل اللي قبل اللي قبل اللي قبل جيلنا بيعرف. هوه انت من اي جيل عشان اشوف وجهة نظري صح ولا غلط؟  ::

----------


## أسد

> هوه انت من اي جيل عشان اشوف وجهة نظري صح ولا غلط؟


من الجيل اللي بعدكم وليس من الجيل اللي قبلك   ::   - هذا إذا كان المعلومات الواردة في ملفك الشخصي صحيحة - وأقصد هنا السن -    ::  

======> ويا نونا - أي معلومة  - تريدها عن مصر أبقي أسأليني عليها وأن شاء الله سوف تجدي لها حل

----------


## حنـــــان

ايوه انا فعلا 26 سنة وانت بقى كده ان شاء الله اصغر مني وعارف كل الحاجات دي وأنا لأ؟
يادي الكسوف  ::  
طب إعمل مش عارف عشان ماكتأبش كده  :Frown:  
ههه بس أنا ولا يهمني  ::  
أشكرك وفعلا لو احتجت أعرف حاجة عن مصر أكيد حسألك  ::

----------


## fencer

ابن مصر
انك صحيح ابن مصر و عفارم عليك موضوع حميل جدا، مفيد و مرتب و منظم و مهم حاجة تشرف فعلا
طول عمري نفسي اعرف عن محافظات مصر و لكن مافيش فرصة لذا اشكرك عميق الشكر ان اتحت لي هذه الفرصة الجميلة لمعرفة معلومات هايلة
تسلم ابن مصر الاصيل

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

انا ............عيني احولت من كتر القراءة مش بس كده وحمرت كمان حقيقي موضوع مميز ومرتب لك كل الشكر مني فتى مصر

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

اه معلش لا انت اسمك ابن مصر اصل القراءة اثرت شوية  ههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

للرفع 


تسلم ايدك يابن مصر على الموضوع غايه فى الجمال والروعة

----------


## عاشقة الورد2006

شكرا على المعلومات الهايلة دي

----------


## الاثمان

محافظة >> ســـوهاج عروس الصعيــــــــــــــــد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي الكرام
اضع بين يديكم هنا تفصيل تام عن محافظة سوهاج بقدر الامكان حيث انها اولي حلقات سوف ابدءها باذن الله تعالي بالتعريف عن محافظات صعيد مصر ومراكزه وقراه ونجوعه واعلامه
وودت ان ابدءها بسوهاج تقديرا مني بمسقط رأسي 
ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع استحسانكم
وارجواان يرد الخوة وياليتهم يزودونا بمعلومات خاصة من عندهم حتي تعم الفائدة


محافظة سوهاج هي احدى محافظات صعيد مصر. تبلغ مساحة محافظة سوهاج الكلية 11022 كم2 وتمتد بطول 125 كم وبعرض من 25-16 كيلو متر، وتبلغ المساحة المأهولة نحو 1593.92 كيلو متراً مربعا ، بنسبة تبلغ حوالي 14.5% من إجمالي مساحة المحافظة .

وتتكون المحافظة من 12 مركزاً ،تضم 12 مدينة ، 3 حي، و 51 قرية رئيسية، 270 قرية تابعة ، بالإضافة إلي 1445 عزب وكفور ونجوع.

تتميز محافظة سوهاج، كباقي محافظات الصعيد، بالمناخ الصحراوي الجاف حيث ترتفع درجة الحرارة في الصيف (نهارًا) وتعتدل شتاءً (ليلا).

من أهم المحاصيل الزراعية التي تزرع فيها قصب السكر حيث تحتل المركز الثاني بعد محافظة قنا.

عاصمتها مدينة سوهاج و من مدنها مدينة جرجا التي اشتهرت بالعلم والتجارة ، ومن مدنها أيضًا مدينة جهينة التي تعتبر من أهم المحطات التاريخية في التاريخ المصري بسبب تصدي أهلها للحملة الفرنسية ومن المدن الحديثة بالمحافظة مدينة (( العسيرات ))والتى تم ااصدار قرار من وزارة الحكم المحلي بتحويلها إلى مدينة. كما يوجد بها جامعة جنوب الوادي. كما توجد بها مدينه طهطا اكبر مدينه بسوهاج الرائدة في مجال التجاره وصناعة الاخشاب التى ولد بها رفاعة الطهطاوي رائد التعليم والشيخ العربي الشطوري قارئ القران الكريم الذي تلا القران الكريم في جميع محافظات مصر وكذلك السفير محمد فتحي رفاعة الطهطاوي سفير مصر في ليبيا ومدينة البيلناالتى يوجد بهامعبد ابيدوس الشهير ومدينة اخمييم التى يوجد بها تمثال الللكة الجميلة ميرت امون ابنة رمسيس الثانى ومدينة طما التى ينتمى اليها فضيلة شيخ الازهر محمد سيد طنطاوى ومدينة المنشاة التى ولد بها الشيخ صديق المنشاوى وابنائة محمد صديق المنشاوى ومحمود صديق المنشاوى ومدينه دار السلام التى ولد فيها وزير الثقافه السابق محمد عبد الحميد رضوان، وتضم محافظة سوهاج 12 مراكز إداري هي:

أخميم 
البلينا 
جرجا 
دارالسلام 
جهينة 
ساقلتة 
مركز سوهاج 
طما 
طهطا 
المراغة 
المنشاة 
العسيرات 

من أعلام المحافظة
المفكر رفاعة الطهطاوي 
الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي 
الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الجامع الازهر 
الاديب جمال الغيطاني 
الأستاذ الدكتور فوزي أحمد برعي 
الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم عبد الرحيم دنقل

----------


## الاثمان

شكرا ليك يا ابن مصر علي المعلومات الي 

اظهرتها لينا  وشكرا ليك مره تانيه علشان في ناس ما كانت عارفه شي عن بلدها 

وحلو كتير لما تعرف غير وبعرف انه الموضوع دا اخد منك وقت طويل


          وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــر  ا ليك اخي ابن مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

^^ للرفع ^^

----------


## Kind Hand

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف شكر اخي العزيز ابن مصر وكل من شارك في اثراء الموضوع بالمعلومات السابقة عن محافظات مصر

وبما عدد المحافظات ارتفع ليصبح 28 محافظة بتاريخ 18 ابريل 2008  بانشاء محافظتي حلوان والسادس من اكتوبر فاليكم المعلومات المتاحة عن المحافظتينمحافظة حلوان

*محافظة حلوان*

 محافظة مصرية صدر قرار رئاسي بإنشائها يوم 18 أبريل 2008, ويرئسها الدكتور محمد حازم محمد سعيد القويضى, وحدود المحافظة هي :

الحد الشمالى:الحدود الادارية مع محافظتى الشرقية والقليوبية والحدود الادارية مع محافظة القاهرة 
الحد الجنوبى:الحد الادارى الجنوبى لمحافظة القاهرة سابقا بدءا من الحد الادارى 
لمركزأطفيح وحتى الحدود الادارية لمحافظة السويس

الحد الشرقى:الحدود الادارية لمحافظة السويس. 
الحد الغربى:امتداد نهر النيل من الحد الادارى لقسم البساتين شمالا حتى نهاية الحدود الادارية لقسم التبين جنوبا 
وتنضم إلى محافظة حلوان المدن الجديدة:15 مايو-الشروق-بدر-القاهرة الجديدة-الهايكستيب إلى قسم المعادى [1]


*محافظة 6 أكتوبر*


محافظة 6 أكتوبر ، تم تقسيمها كمحافظة مستقلة عن "محافظة الجيزة" بقرار من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك الصادر برقم 114 لسنة 2008 ويرأسها الدكتور فتحى السيد إبراهيم سعد .

و قد جاءت محافظة 6 اكتوبر فى المرتبة  الأولى من حيث المساحة ، و يبلغ عدد سكانها  2.5 مليون نسمة .

تقع على بعد 38 كم من القاهرة، هي عبارة عن تعاونية خططتها الدولة للتخفيف من مشكلة اكتظاظ المدن الرئيسية. 
تعتبر محافظة 6 أكتوبر محافظة صناعية كبيرة وبها أيضاَ أحياء سكنية وتعتبر أهم مركز للتعليم الجامعى في مصر. 

حدود المحافظة

الحد الشمالي: الحدود الإدارية لمركز أوسيم وإمبابة ومدينة السادات (محافظة المنوفية). 

الحد الجنوبي: الحدود الإدارية لقسم 6 أكتوبر على حدود محافظة الفيوم. 

الحد الشرقي: الحدود الإدارية لمحافظة الجيزة ونهر النيل بداية من الحد الادارى لمراكز الجيزة والحوامدية شمالا حتى مركز البدرشين جنوبا. 

الحد الغربي: الحدود الإدارية لمحافظتي البحيرة ومطروح. 

تنقسم المدينة إلى اثني عشر حى سكنى وتمتاز اغلب أحيائها بالتنظيم المعمارى الجيد والطرق الممهدة ولا يزيد ارتفاع مبانيها عن عدة طوابق وانخفاض كثافتها السكانية وأيضا انخفاض درجة حرارة الجو عن القاهرة وذلك لارتفاع عن سطح البحر . 
كما تعتبر أكثر المدن تطورا نظرا لوجود عده جامعات أهلية و معاهد تعليمية ومستشفيات خاصة وعامة والمساجد وما تحتويه من دار للأيتام. 

كما إنها تعد من أهم المدن الصناعية بمصر 

الجامعات والمعاهد 
1. المعهد التكنولجي العالي فرع 6أكتوبر 
2. جامعة 6 أكتوبر وتحتوي علي جميع التخصصات بالإضافة لمستشفي تعليمي http://www.o6u.edu.eg 
3. مدينة الثقافة والعلوم وتحتوي علي عدة معاهد وهذا هو الموقع الرسمى للمدينةhttp://www.webshabab.com 

كل ما يخص طلبة وطالبات معاهد مدينة الثقافة والعلوم 
1. المعهد العالي للهندسة المعمارية 
2. جامعة العلوم والآداب الحديثة (MSA) 
3. جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا MUST وملحق بها مستشفي تعليمي 
4. جامعة الاهرام الكندية 
5. أكاديمية أخبار اليوم 

أشهر المستشفيات 
1. مستشفي دار الفؤاد 
2. مستشفي جامعة مصر للعلوم 
3. مستشفي جامعة 6 أكتوبر 
4. مستشفي 6 أكتوبر العام 
5. مستشفى الزهور الخاص

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع غاية فى الجمال أخى العزيز .... سعدت جداً بالقراءة عن بعض المحافظات وسأعود لإستكمال قراءة الباقى بإذن الله
مجهود بالفعل رائع جزاك الله خيراً عليه
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى....,,

----------

